# Driveler Train...All Aboard...Choo Choo



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Come on and ride the train


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

i wana ride i wann a ride


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

good name for it too


----------



## Roberson (May 27, 2010)

Where we goin'?


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

Crazy train.


----------



## quinn (May 27, 2010)

Well,I like the name of this one already!


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Where we goin'?



QUACKS HOUSE


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> i wana ride i wann a ride


You must 48in tall. And no you can't throw stuff at people when we pass them by.


Gatorcountry said:


> Where we goin'?


It's a secret and you don't realy want to know.



slip said:


> Crazy train.


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You must 48in tall. And no you can't throw stuff at people when we pass them by.
> It's a secret and you don't realy want to know.



aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww   can i throw peaple off as we go by


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> aaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwww   can i throw peaple off as we go by


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> Where we goin'?



Crazy! Wanna go? 



slip said:


> Crazy train.



You like Ozzy too?


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You like Ozzy too?



grew up on that stuff.


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> grew up on that stuff.



ozzy is sweet


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

quinn said:


> Well,I like the name of this one already!



 Can you see me right there waving?


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Can you see me right there waving?



hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 27, 2010)

Well,..... The weary must rest and the hungry must eat.
 Big Ben in London is standing tall. But i must end this all, cause awake time has expired. Nite all.


----------



## quinn (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Can you see me right there waving?



So that was you!
Hey Slipster that sounded funny hearing you write I grew up on Ozzie!


----------



## quinn (May 27, 2010)

Nite HT!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> grew up on that stuff.



Weird how you can understand what he is saying when he sings, but when he talks... 



hogtrap44 said:


> Well,..... The weary must rest and the hungry must eat.
> Big Ben in London is standing tall. But i must end this all, cause awake time has expired. Nite all.



Night HT! Have a good one!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

Dang...I was just about to fall asleep until this train came blowin' by


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> ozzy is sweet


In a bite the head off a bat kind of way.


hogtrap44 said:


> Well,..... The weary must rest and the hungry must eat.
> Big Ben in London is standing tall. But i must end this all, cause awake time has expired. Nite all.


Night Dude.







Slip I'm still waiting on my inbox. You didn't go and try it already did ya.


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang...I was just about to fall asleep until this train came blowin' by



 were going no were u wanna hop on


----------



## Roberson (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Crazy! Wanna go?
> 
> 
> 
> You like Ozzy too?



Crazy? I can tell you how to get there.


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> In a bite the head off a bat kind of way.
> Night Dude.
> 
> 
> ...


yea
bark at the moon is my faverite song


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang...I was just about to fall asleep until this train came blowin' by



Did Seth throw something or somebody at ya.


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Did Seth throw something or somebody at ya.



it was nobody if otis counts as nobody


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang...I was just about to fall asleep until this train came blowin' by



Sorry, I told them to toot the horn. 



Gatorcountry said:


> Crazy? I can tell you how to get there.


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> it was nobody if otis counts as nobody


Was self with him at the time.


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Was self with him at the time.



huh


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> huh



you know Otis's twin.


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> you know Otis's twin.



no


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Weird how you can understand what he is saying when he sings, but when he talks...


yeah right.


dougefresh said:


> Slip I'm still waiting on my inbox. You didn't go and try it already did ya.


yup, i tried it and blew my hands off. cant type no mo.


quinn said:


> So that was you!
> Hey Slipster that sounded funny hearing you write I grew up on Ozzie!



yeah that does sound a little odd, now that i think of it.


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

y is evrybody lurkin down there


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> yup, i tried it and blew my hands off. cant type no mo.



 what did he tell you to do? You typing with your toes now?


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> what did he tell you to do? You typing with your toes now?



nope, i hijacked Kodas body thru is brain. weird typeing with no thumbs.


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

hey yall i found us some new helmits


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

seth carter said:


> hey yall i found us some new helmits



noooooo


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> noooooo


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> nope, i hijacked Kodas body thru is brain. weird typeing with no thumbs.





Seth carter said:


> hey yall i found us some new helmits



Did you two drink too much Mountain Dew today?


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Did you two drink too much Mountain Dew today?



is 4 in 2 hours too much


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YnPE6nGXVqE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YnPE6nGXVqE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Roberson (May 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey yall i found us some new helmits



New?! I've been wearin' that same helmet for years!!


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Did you two drink too much Mountain Dew today?



no moutain dew makes my tail wag to fast. then i chase it and run into stuff.


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YnPE6nGXVqE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YnPE6nGXVqE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



those people are my heros.


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> no moutain dew makes my tail wag to fast. then i chase it and run into stuff.



u owe me a computer now i spit mtn dew all over it after readin that


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

Gatorcountry said:


> New?! I've been wearin' that same helmet for years!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

One got me not to long ago....I was looking everywhere for that train. There wasn't a track around for miles


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> is 4 in 2 hours too much



If the 4 were 2leters.


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You must 48in tall. And no you can't throw stuff at people when we pass them by.
> It's a secret and you don't realy want to know.



because of yer avatar your name is aficaily uncle creepy


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> If the 4 were 2leters.



mmmmmmaaaaaaaaayyyyybbbbbbbbeeeeee uncle creepy


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

that is a pretty creepy avatar dude.


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> that is a pretty creepy avatar dude.



I might need to change it. Well maybe later. 

I like yours. I was gona do the marching hammers but you know how WE can't put animation in OUR avatars.


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> that is a pretty creepy avatar dude.



speaking of..


keebs HATES this one....dunno why?
pretty blue eyes and everything...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

Good night y'all.....trains put me to sleep





<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g2V9XO0TGNY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g2V9XO0TGNY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night y'all.....trains put me to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Night Jeff 


gawd I hate those big white boxes.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> is 4 in 2 hours too much



Yes it is.



Jeff C. said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YnPE6nGXVqE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YnPE6nGXVqE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>







slip said:


> no moutain dew makes my tail wag to fast. then i chase it and run into stuff.



Slip, I don't even know how to respond to this one.


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

this looks like quack


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> this looks like quack



i get into moms makeup one time....and you tell the whole freaking world.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I might need to change it. Well maybe later.
> 
> I like yours. I was gona do the marching hammers but you know how WE can't put animation in OUR avatars.



That avatar is too weird. Even for you!!! 



Jeff C. said:


> Good night y'all.....trains put me to sleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Good Night Jeff!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> i get into moms makeup one time....and you tell the whole freaking world.



Thanks Slip! You just made stuff come out of my nose.


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> i get into moms makeup one time....and you tell the whole freaking world.



mtn dew evry were now


----------



## Seth carter (May 27, 2010)

night all


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> i get into moms makeup one time....and you tell the whole freaking world.



At least we didn't tell everyone how much you liked it and how purty you looked all dressed up and in heals.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> night all



Night Seth!!!



Douge... _Please_ change that avatar. It's creepin me at!


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Thanks Slip! You just made stuff come out of my nose.





Seth carter said:


> mtn dew evry were now





dougefresh said:


> At least we didn't tell everyone how much you liked it and how purty you looked all dressed up and in heals.


freaking blisters for a week.


Seth carter said:


> night all



later dude.


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> night all


Night Dude



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Douge... _Please_ change that avatar. It's creepin me at!


What ya gona do ifin I do.



slip said:


> freaking blisters for a week.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What ya gona do ifin I do.



You don't wanna know!


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Night Dude
> 
> What ya gona do ifin I do.



she might would thank you...since thats what she asked for!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

I'm goin to bed. Good night you two!


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> she might would thank you...since thats what she asked for!



yep just got a phone call. hope she likes my new one.


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I'm goin to bed. Good night you two!


G'night


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

yall should hear all them yotes in the woods right now, makin a racket fo sho.


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> yall should hear all them yotes in the woods right now, makin a racket fo sho.



dem crickets were getting a little loud in here.


Night Dude.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 27, 2010)

Morning folks.  Fly-by as I am heading out the door....  Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2010)

Morning all


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Fly-by as I am heading out the door....  Ya'll have a good one.





jmfauver said:


> Morning all



Morning to yall evning to me. Hope ya'll have a good one.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2010)

guh moanin'....
looks like everybody is moving a little slow today...


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 27, 2010)

Mornin,
Just scootin thru. Got a busy day today. Catch up later.


----------



## Benji314 (May 27, 2010)

Mornin' folks. 

Man I'm feeling that track from yesterday. I think the briar in the lip is what hurts the most. 

Chief called last night and wants us to come in and do a training track today so the dogs get a reward for finding a person. Going to be a long day and night.


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 27, 2010)

Mornin' Yall.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall.



Mornin' everyone!!!!

 What's up with the hammers Sulli?


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

Mornin'!!  Payday Thursday before Friday of a 3 day weekend - - Whooo-Hoooo!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin'!!  Payday Thursday before Friday of a 3 day weekend - - Whooo-Hoooo!



Mornin Ma'am!!!  Lend me a nickel 95???


----------



## jsullivan03 (May 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' everyone!!!!
> 
> What's up with the hammers Sulli?



Just felt like beatin the heck outta something this morning and waking everyone up.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Just felt like beatin the heck outta something this morning and waking everyone up.



Hey .........Good Idea!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Just felt like beatin the heck outta something this morning and waking everyone up.




Beating things this early is not allowed!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Ma'am!!!  Lend me a nickel 95???


SURE!!  then you'll owe me a dollar 2.98! 



jsullivan03 said:


> Just felt like beatin the heck outta something this morning and waking everyone up.





Jeff C. said:


> Hey .........Good Idea!!!!



I'm up, I'm up, I'M UP ALREADY!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Beating things this early is not allowed!



Thank You!!  I totally agree!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Beating things this early is not allowed!





Keebs said:


> Thank You!!  I totally agree!



Ok is this better....._tap..tap..tap.._


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok is this better....._tap..tap..tap.._


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


>






Headin' to the 'Big Easy' dis evenin'.......


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Headin' to the 'Big Easy' dis evenin'.......



 You gonna eat GOOOOOD, huh??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You gonna eat GOOOOOD, huh??



Absolutely!!!





Ticked off about that Oil though...I usually bring back fresh seafood every time I go. Not sure this time.

Probably not gonna be able to fish where we normally would either.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2010)

Mornin friends,....y'all have a great day,I'm going to work on a house


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Mornin! I shouldn't have stayed up so late!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin friends,....y'all have a great day,I'm going to work on a house



Same to ya Jeff....be safe!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin! I shouldn't have stayed up so late!!



You get hit by a Train???


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Absolutely!!!
> 
> Ticked off about that Oil though...I usually bring back fresh seafood every time I go. Not sure this time.
> 
> Probably not gonna be able to fish where we normally would either.


 I know....... 



Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin friends,....y'all have a great day,I'm going to work on a house


Later Jeff! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin! I shouldn't have stayed up so late!!



 aawww, really?  What time did the boys get you up?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You get hit by a Train???



It ran me over! 

After I signed off last night, I started reading a book called The Host. WOW!!! Gonna be interesting.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> aawww, really?  What time did the boys get you up?



Carter got me up at 6!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It ran me over!
> 
> After I signed off last night, I started reading a book called The Host. WOW!!! Gonna be interesting.




Ahhhh.....so you didn't go to bed then??? No wonder.

Reading a book would have put me to sleep sooo fast!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh.....so you didn't go to bed then??? No wonder.
> 
> Reading a book would have put me to sleep sooo fast!!!



Nope, stayed up another 30 minutes or so. 

Sudoku puts me to sleep.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

Mornin Yall!!! 





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin! I shouldn't have stayed up so late!!



I hear ya Sista!! Coffee?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin!!! Nope, no coffee. But I do have a big ole glass of Dew. That Tanner is walking away with right now.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Carter got me up at 6!






SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!!
> I hear ya Sista!! Coffee?


Mernin' Sista!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin!!! Nope, no coffee. But I do have a big ole glass of Dew. That Tanner is walking away with right now.



Didja ever get that splinter out???


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 27, 2010)

Hi...just a quick drive by gotta


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Mornin!!! Nope, no coffee. But I do have a big ole glass of Dew. That Tanner is walking away with right now.


   chug-a-lug 


Keebs said:


> Mernin' Sista!!
> 
> 
> 
> Didja ever get that splinter out???


Mornin Sista!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi...just a quick drive by gotta



Mornin Bobby


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin' Snow


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Didja ever get that splinter out???



No, he would let me but I just couldn't get to it. I asked him how he got it... Yesterday he decided to jump off the porch... barefooted... and he landed on a stick. No wonder the splinter is so far down.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Snow



Mornin Jeff 

More grass cuttin today?


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hi...just a quick drive by gotta


 Bobbbyyy!!!! 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> No, he would let me but I just couldn't get to it. I asked him how he got it... Yesterday he decided to jump off the porch... barefooted... and he landed on a stick. No wonder the splinter is so far down.



 put a bandaid with neosporin on it, it'll work it's way out.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff
> 
> More grass cuttin today?



No Ma'am....It's all done...just need to get packed up and bring my Quee.....I mean Dog (Maggie) over to my brother's before I leave to New Orleans this evening

BTW...there's some of that grass too


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

awwww she's so purty Jeff!!!  

Thats a lotta grass  

Have fun in NO!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> put a bandaid with neosporin on it, it'll work it's way out.



It's out!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

Yeah...Thanks, she's Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's out!



Good deal Sgg....


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's out!



yay!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> It's out!


Good Deal!! 



Jeff C. said:


>



 shouldn't you be packing or something??


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Bobby







Keebs said:


> Bobbbyyy!!!!




Mornin ladies


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin ladies



You gonna be attending the Outdoor Blast again this year??? 
FPG?????


----------



## Workin2Hunt (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You gonna be attending the Outdoor Blast again this year???
> FPG?????



I plan on bein at both.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> shouldn't you be packing or something??


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

I'm done...all I got left is:









  drop the dog off.....then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wait on the wife


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I plan on bein at both.


 



Jeff C. said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> I'm done...all I got left is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   you nut!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2010)

less than 36 hours away.....
<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid404.photobucket.com/albums/pp124/rhbama3/9209shortgaterdvideo149.flv">


Whack 'em and stack 'em!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you nut!




I'm here....aren't I



rhbama3 said:


> less than 36 hours away.....
> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid404.photobucket.com/albums/pp124/rhbama3/9209shortgaterdvideo149.flv">
> 
> 
> Whack 'em and stack 'em!




 Hope y'all slaughter 'em bama


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> less than 36 hours away.....
> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid404.photobucket.com/albums/pp124/rhbama3/9209shortgaterdvideo149.flv">
> 
> 
> Whack 'em and stack 'em!



 PIggyPorn!!!!!!!!     
I hope Tbugs get's them all & she wears you out cleanin them little suckers!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 27, 2010)

Keebs!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs!!!



whut?


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

Quack...do we have a deal or what? dont let the good people on this forum down!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...Thanks, she's Beautiful!!!



That's a purty gal!!  I got a black baby girl too!!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs!!!


WHAT????



slip said:


> Quack...do we have a deal or what? dont let the good people on this forum down!


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> whut?





Keebs said:


> WHAT????



Hey.


----------



## boneboy96 (May 27, 2010)

Deal or NO Deal?


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hey.


Hi 



boneboy96 said:


> Deal or NO Deal?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 27, 2010)

oh...and howdy y'all


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

QUACK


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That's a purty gal!!  I got a black baby girl too!!



Thank you Bro....best dog I've ever had


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> oh...and howdy y'all


 Hi boB! 



slip said:


> QUACK



 ooohhhh, look at THAT tone of voice!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> PIggyPorn!!!!!!!!
> I hope Tbugs get's them all & she wears you out cleanin them little suckers!!



actually, she already did. Thats Muppet and his buddies from last year. 
I plan to go check the camera's tomorrow and see what foul vermin are walking around this year. I'll be sure to post some pic's( assuming the cameras worked).


----------



## boneboy96 (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> QUACK


DUCK


Keebs said:


> Hi boB!
> 
> 
> 
> ooohhhh, look at THAT tone of voice!


Hi Duree...lots of quackin' going on today!


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

he done ran off, letting the good people of the drivelers down.

sad day to be a driveler.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> Quack...do we have a deal or what? dont let the good people on this forum down!







Keebs said:


> WHAT????







BBQBOSS said:


> Hey.







boneboy96 said:


> Deal or NO Deal?







Keebs said:


> Hi







boneboy96 said:


> oh...and howdy y'all



Hi.....still



slip said:


> QUACK



SILENCE QUACK.....SILENCE


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

everybody PM him, and ask "do you and slip have a deal?"

like he does to kebo so often.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> actually, she already did. Thats Muppet and his buddies from last year.
> I plan to go check the camera's tomorrow and see what foul vermin are walking around this year. I'll be sure to post some pic's( assuming the cameras worked).


 all dem piggy's look the same to me...... ~~sigh~~



boneboy96 said:


> DUCK
> 
> Hi Duree...lots of quackin' going on today!


sure is, isn't there? 



slip said:


> he done ran off, letting the good people of the drivelers down.
> 
> sad day to be a driveler.


 I'm SURE you can "make something of it" can't you?   



Jeff C. said:


> Hi.....still
> SILENCE QUACK.....SILENCE



I thought it was "Silence.......... I Kill You!!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> quack



what??????????????


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

Ohd noooo, I can't bweavvvv!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

Heeyyy Wobert!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Heeyyy Wobert!



whut, Dear?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ohd noooo, I can't bweavvvv!!!



What???????


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> whut, Dear?


Just givin ya a "shout out" darlin', not *wanting* nuttin (this time) 



Hooked On Quack said:


> What???????



I'm just got stuffed up, sinus's, can't breathe!


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2010)

*afternoon all*


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2010)

nap time and then i gotta clean out the Koi pond. AGAIN.
Dadblame birch tree is dropping millions of these little green floweret thingies and its clogging up the pump.


----------



## Otis (May 27, 2010)

Here he comes, look at that, look at that
There he goes, look at that, look at that
And he ain't wearin' no clothes

Oh, yes, they call him the Streak
Look at that, look at that 
Fastest thing on two feet
Look at that, look at that
He's just as proud as he can be
Of his anatomy
He goin' give us a peek

Oh, yes, they call him the Streak
Look at that, look at that
He likes to show off his physique
Look at that, look at that
If there's an audience to be found
He'll be streakin' around
Invitin' public critique



​


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> *afternoon all*


Afternoon! 



rhbama3 said:


> nap time and then i gotta clean out the Koi pond. AGAIN.
> Dadblame birch tree is dropping millions of these little green floweret thingies and its clogging up the pump.



 Robert, seriously, have you thought about putting one of those tent things over it or something??  That thing is going to kill you one day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just givin ya a "shout out" darlin', not *wanting* nuttin (this time)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just got stuffed up, sinus's, can't breathe!



Go buy you a sinus rinse kit, they work!!




rhbama3 said:


> nap time and then i gotta clean out the Koi pond. AGAIN.
> Dadblame birch tree is dropping millions of these little green floweret thingies and its clogging up the pump.





Pookie, best thing you can do is fill that thing up with dirt and make a garden out of it!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Afternoon!




Hiya


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Go buy you a sinus rinse kit, they work!!
> 
> 
> Pookie, best thing you can do is fill that thing up with dirt and make a garden out of it!!



Just the other day I got a sample nettie pot (?) in the mail I had sent off for, but, alas, it is at home & I am stuck at work, stuffed up!   And normally I have nasal spray in my pocketbook but I'm out & haven't replaced it yet!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hiya



Were you in the service?


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Were you in the service?



Yes Ma'am...Those are 2 of the planes in my squadron that I worked on...It was 2 that we used to film the movie "Flight of the Intruders"


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Yes Ma'am...Those are 2 of the planes in my squadron that I worked on...It was 2 that we used to film the movie "Flight of the Intruders"



kewl, I'm a GI brat, Daddy retired USAF Master Sargent 1370 Photo Mapping


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> kewl, I'm a GI brat, Daddy retired USAF Master Sargent 1370 Photo Mapping



Grandad USN ( Mom's Side)
Dad USN
Me USN

It doesn't matter what uniform they wear or have worn they are all hero's in my eyes!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Grandad USN ( Mom's Side)
> Dad USN
> Me USN
> 
> It doesn't matter what uniform they wear or have worn they are all hero's in my eyes!



I'll second that! 
Daddy served in the Navy too, got a whole league of Uncles & cousins that served in near 'bout every branch there is!


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll second that!
> Daddy served in the Navy too, got a whole league of Uncles & cousins that served in near 'bout every branch there is!



My neighbor's son graduated last night he leaves in 60 days for the Air Force....Gotta love kids like that!


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Just the other day I got a sample nettie pot (?) in the mail I had sent off for, but, alas, it is at home & I am stuck at work, stuffed up!   And normally I have nasal spray in my pocketbook but I'm out & haven't replaced it yet!



nasal spray is the debil. quit it. now.


use the pot in the morning and at night, and you wont need it during the day.



i dont use it, but know people who do.


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> nasal spray is the debil. quit it. now.
> 
> 
> use the pot in the morning and at night, and you wont need it during the day.
> ...



What up Slip...stop picking on Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> nasal spray is the debil. quit it. now.
> 
> 
> use the pot in the morning and at night, and you wont need it during the day.
> ...





Pot head...


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What up Slip...stop picking on Keebs



not much man, just tryin to get this 5 day headache to give up.


i is tryin to save her nose, that stuff is the debil!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 27, 2010)

Headed to the Dr. see ya'll later!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> not much man, just tryin to get this 5 day headache to give up.
> 
> 
> i is tryin to save her nose, that stuff is the debil!



Has it been a steady headache?


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Has it been a steady headache?



yup. when i take 2 "excedrin for migraine" it goes away, for a little while then it comes back...hurts the worst when i move.


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> yup. when i take 2 "excedrin for migraine" it goes away, for a little while then it comes back...hurts the worst when i move.



sent you a pm


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> My neighbor's son graduated last night he leaves in 60 days for the Air Force....Gotta love kids like that!


  



slip said:


> nasal spray is the debil. quit it. now.
> use the pot in the morning and at night, and you wont need it during the day.
> i dont use it, but know people who do.


I know the warnings, been "hooked" before, plus it depends on the kind you get too............... but thank you for caring! 



jmfauver said:


> What up Slip...stop picking on Keebs


  Aaaww, he means well.......  (most of the time!)


Hooked On Quack said:


> Pot head...


  




Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to the Dr. see ya'll later!!


 Say whut?!?!?  



slip said:


> yup. when i take 2 "excedrin for migraine" it goes away, for a little while then it comes back...hurts the worst when i move.



That don't sound good................ 



jmfauver said:


> sent you a pm



Fix'em up doc!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Man I hate packing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Man I hate packing!!!!!!!!



ok, swap places wit me


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> less than 36 hours away.....
> <embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid404.photobucket.com/albums/pp124/rhbama3/9209shortgaterdvideo149.flv">
> 
> 
> Whack 'em and stack 'em!



Looks like yall have a piggy problem. If ya need any help exterminating them, give me a shout.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> ok, swap places wit me



Alright, I got a 4 page list of things that need to be packed.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Alright, I got a 4 page list of things that need to be packed.



I pack it, I get to go....................


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Alright, I got a 4 page list of things that need to be packed.



Did i miss something? Are ya'll moving?


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Did i miss something? Are ya'll moving?



You & Bubbette didn't take trips when the girls were little?!?!?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2010)

i'm gonna get my swim trunks on and go swim in da koi pond. Later!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You & Bubbette didn't take trips when the girls were little?!?!?



nope.


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I pack it, I get to go....................



 can't argue with that logic.

man all dis packin tawk makes me wanna go see the west coast again.


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i'm gonna get my swim trunks on and go swim in da koi pond. Later!


 if ya hear noises in da bushes, pay it no mind......................... 



rhbama3 said:


> nope.


Ahhh, explains it............. 



slip said:


> can't argue with that logic.
> 
> man all dis packin tawk makes me wanna go see the west coast again.


I can get us a townhouse at Mexico beach for a weekend  $200....or a week for $600...... I'll drive..............


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

Hey....Y'all have a GREAT Memorial Day week-end...I'm gonna get a nap before this drive tonight


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> if ya hear noises in da bushes, pay it no mind.........................
> 
> 
> Ahhh, explains it.............
> ...



nah, its hot. how about Alaska? only a 8 hour flight, it should be warm enough now to just bring a tent and a fishin pole.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 27, 2010)

Looks like I'm headed over to Quack's house to make a few deliveries


----------



## Keebs (May 27, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey....Y'all have a GREAT Memorial Day week-end...I'm gonna get a nap before this drive tonight


You too Chief, safe travels, Mucho Fun!!!



slip said:


> nah, its hot. how about Alaska? only a 8 hour flight, it should be warm enough now to just bring a tent and a fishin pole.


eh, ok, let's go............... 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like I'm headed over to Quack's house to make a few deliveries


 Uuuuhh, he just left saying he was going to the doc, is Miss Dawn there?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You too Chief, safe travels, Mucho Fun!!!



Thank you Keebs...will do. And you do the same


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> if ya hear noises in da bushes, pay it no mind.........................
> 
> 
> Ahhh, explains it.............
> ...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 27, 2010)

afternoon folks..  What a day..   Hope ya'lls have gone better..


----------



## jmfauver (May 27, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> afternoon folks..  What a day..   Hope ya'lls have gone better..



Hey Redneck!!!!My week has been bad so 1 day is okay


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2010)

i've been told i'm cooking supper tonight. Bang Bang shrimp and triggerfish, fried okra, black eyed pea's, and french fries. 
On a brighter note, I found a half box of my rifle bullets that i didn't know i had!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2010)

I can't believe this thread has "train" and "choo-choo" both in the title....


----------



## Brassman (May 27, 2010)

Hello, everybody.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't believe this thread has "train" and "choo-choo" both in the title....



It's da little engine dat could  choo choooo


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't believe this thread has "train" and "choo-choo" both in the title....


Well ya got to consider the source.




Mornin FolkI think I got a whole 2hrs sleep today.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin FolkI think I got a whole 2hrs sleep today.



yowsa...been there done that....it stinks to wake up in the daylight and be wide awake


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> yowsa...been there done that....it stinks to wake up in the daylight and be wide awake



Dude, didn't get to leave work till after 9, got home mowed, then SGG wanted to talk, then she wanted me to cook lunch, got to be around 2. Then one of my new venders calls about 4. I just turned my radio off and fixin to crank up the loader.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (May 27, 2010)

evenin everybody, whats the drivel tonight?.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Dude, didn't get to leave work till after 9, got home mowed, then SGG wanted to talk, then she wanted me to cook lunch, got to be around 2. Then one of my new venders calls about 4. I just turn my radio off and fixin to crank up the loader.


 
Talk,.,.,.,.,.,.,., PFFFFFFT!!!! It's highly over rated..


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> evenin everybody, whats the drivel tonight?.



Hey Andy!!!  Good to see you back hun 

drivel is drivel


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Andy!!!  Good to see you back hun
> 
> drivel is drivel



well thank you snowy,its good to be back!.i must be drivelin i think i got some on my shirt.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2010)

Still cooking supper and trying to get things in order for the weekend. Thinking a piglet on the grill Monday might be an option if things go to plan.
Got a bad feeling we gonna get wet at least one afternoon...


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> well thank you snowy,its good to be back!.i must be drivelin i think i got some on my shirt.



 we'll hafta getcha one of these


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Still cooking supper and trying to get things in order for the weekend. Thinking a piglet on the grill Monday might be an option if things go to plan.
> Got a bad feeling we gonna get wet at least one afternoon...



sounds delicious 

Better to be huntin, then shlepin round da house


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> we'll hafta getcha one of these



believe it or not.but i have one somewhere.my  mil got me a few christmas's ago.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 27, 2010)

Afternoon dribblers! 

Just put 3.5lbs of King Mackerel (Thanks Sulli! ) in a brine.  gonna smoke it tomorrow with some apple wood and make some Smoked King Fish Dip for the weekend!


----------



## Buck (May 27, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> well thank you snowy,its good to be back!.i must be drivelin i think i got some on my shirt.



That's a good'un there, my friend...


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> believe it or not.but i have one somewhere.my  mil got me a few christmas's ago.



Your MIL must be from Hillsboro co.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2010)

2 more weeks,2 more weeks,2 more weeks
These dern pups eatin me outta house and puppy chow


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Your MIL must be from Hillsboro co.



dude,your good  thats almost scary!.how did you know


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (May 27, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> That's a good'un there, my friend...



thanks buck,i help out when i can.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> believe it or not.but i have one somewhere.my  mil got me a few christmas's ago.






BBQBOSS said:


> Afternoon dribblers!
> 
> Just put 3.5lbs of King Mackerel (Thanks Sulli! ) in a brine.  gonna smoke it tomorrow with some apple wood and make some Smoked King Fish Dip for the weekend!



yum! 

Hi Matty!


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> dude,your good  thats almost scary!.how did you know



Grew up down there.Sounds like something we would have done to someone from Polk co. Might be heading that way tomarrow if all goes well.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yum!
> 
> Hi Matty!



Hi Schnowbabe!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Grow up down there.Sounds like something we would have done to someone from Polk co. Might be heading that way tomarrow if all goes well.



yep i live in polk cty.mil lives in hillsboro(tampa).thats too funny.anyway have a safe trip brother.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (May 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Afternoon dribblers!
> 
> Just put 3.5lbs of King Mackerel (Thanks Sulli! ) in a brine.  gonna smoke it tomorrow with some apple wood and make some Smoked King Fish Dip for the weekend!



whats up matt,how are you tonight.the menue sounds awesome.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Grew up down there.Sounds like something we would have done to someone from Polk co. Might be heading that way tomarrow if all goes well.



what cha comin up here for?

While your here you can pick up a puppy


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 27, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> whats up matt,how are you tonight.the menue sounds awesome.



Doing good bro!  Sippin on a cool drank. 

Stan (my stepdad) cooked 25 gallons of brunswick stew today.  We are cooking, ribs, butts, chickens and a bunch of other junk this weekend as well.  Gonna sit by the pool, ride on the boat and tip back a few cold ones.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

Hi Doug 

Hi Jeff


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (May 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Doing good bro!  Sippin on a cool drank.
> 
> Stan (my stepdad) cooked 25 gallons of brunswick stew today.  We are cooking, ribs, butts, chickens and a bunch of other junk this weekend as well.  Gonna sit by the pool, ride on the boat and tip back a few cold ones.



you sure know how to livesounds pretty good.have a safe one and enjoy.


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> yep i live in polk cty.mil lives in hillsboro(tampa).thats too funny.anyway have a safe trip brother.


Thanks, should be rolling in to Apollo Beach by sundown.


Jeff Raines said:


> what cha comin up here for?
> 
> While your here you can pick up a puppy


Got sick of the rat race. Too meny people and all the animals were in cages.

It's not that I don't want one of them little critters.


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Doug
> 
> Hi Jeff



Hey Snowy

Want to see one of my creepy avatars?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey Snowy
> 
> Want to see one of my creepy avatars?



Of course, I'm all bout creepy


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hi Doug
> 
> Hi Jeff


Hey snowy


dougefresh said:


> It's not that I don't want one of them little critters.



I know,I just gotta tho


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (May 27, 2010)

thanks for letting me ride.next stop is mine yall keep it on the tracks .and we will talk next time.goodnite


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> thanks for letting me ride.next stop is mine yall keep it on the tracks .and we will talk next time.goodnite



Have a good one and keep um strait down there.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I pack it, I get to go....................



Sounds good to me. 



rhbama3 said:


> Did i miss something? Are ya'll moving?



Yep, to Tampa for 4 days. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't believe this thread has "train" and "choo-choo" both in the title....



 I knew I should've put Toot Toot instead.

That's what happens when you watch the Disney Channel all day.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> thanks for letting me ride.next stop is mine yall keep it on the tracks .and we will talk next time.goodnite



Douge,what part of polk are ya goin to?


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Douge,what part of polk are ya goin to?



I stay away form Polk co. Heading to Hillsboro co.(Tampa Bay area.)


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> thanks for letting me ride.next stop is mine yall keep it on the tracks .and we will talk next time.goodnite


Night Andy! Have a goodun! 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I knew I should've put Toot Toot instead.
> 
> That's what happens when you watch the Disney Channel all day.



  

Hey QuiltinSista, doin alright?  Hows Carter?


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> i stay away form polk co. Heading to hillsboro co.(tampa bay area.)



ohhhhh,


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

This butterfinger blizzard sure is good, but its not makeing me sleepy at all.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey QuiltinSista, doin alright?  Hows Carter?



Hey Sista! I'm doing good. Just tryin to pack the house up.  Carter is doing good. Other than him sneezing, it's not his allergies... It's him teething.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> This butterfinger blizzard sure is good, but its not makeing me sleepy at all.


 eat a big ol bowl of chili...you'll be stuffed, sleepy and gassssy  


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Sista! I'm doing good. Just tryin to pack the house up.  Carter is doing good. Other than him sneezing, it's not his allergies... It's him teething.



pack the house up? Where yall goin? 

Awwww teething can be harsh.. worse on parents nerves then the kids, I think


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> pack the house up? Where yall goin?
> 
> Awwww teething can be harsh.. worse on parents nerves then the kids, I think



Visit family down in Tampa. 

Carter has been pitiful today. He's only slept a total of about 45 minutes all day. As soon as this first tooth breaks through it'll be down hill from here. I hope!


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> eat a big ol bowl of chili...you'll be stuffed, sleepy and gassssy


Ate half a slab of ribs first washing them down with this blizzard. I think the olny way to get sleepy now is turn the lights off and turn off puter.Just waitin on superviser to go home now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 27, 2010)

High powered rifles, and explosives!!.........It has been an interesting evening for sure!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Visit family down in Tampa.
> 
> Carter has been pitiful today. He's only slept a total of about 45 minutes all day. As soon as this first tooth breaks through it'll be down hill from here. I hope!


Ahh yeah, even for a weekend, it seems ya gotta pack a house, when there's kids along 



dougefresh said:


> Ate half a slab of ribs first washing them down with this blizzard. I think the olny way to get sleepy now is turn the lights off and turn off puter.Just waitin on superviser to go home now.


dang, I'm hawngry now 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> High powered rifles, and explosives!!.........It has been an interesting evening for sure!!


ohh sounds fun 

Hi Mitch


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> High powered rifles, and explosives!!.........It has been an interesting evening for sure!!



Mornin Rutt.You been over at Quack's aint ya.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahh yeah, even for a weekend, it seems ya gotta pack a house, when there's kids along
> 
> 
> dang, I'm hawngry now
> ...


Hey Snowy!!.........Just passin through for a moment...........Got to scare up something to eat!!


----------



## wickedjester (May 27, 2010)

Evening everyone


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 27, 2010)

What up wicked1?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Ahh yeah, even for a weekend, it seems ya gotta pack a house, when there's kids along



I can't pack the swing though. It won't fit! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> High powered rifles, and explosives!!.........It has been an interesting evening for sure!!



Hey Mitch!


----------



## wickedjester (May 27, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> What up wicked1?



BBQBOSS,
Nothin..Just getting in myself,You?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!.........Just passin through for a moment...........Got to scare up something to eat!!


nom nom nom 


wickedjester said:


> Evening everyone


Evenin Chris 


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I can't pack the swing though. It won't fit!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mitch!


 I know them things suuuuuuuure come in handy !


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Evening everyone



Howdy Pa.... i mean, WJ!


----------



## wickedjester (May 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy Pa.... i mean, WJ!



Robert,
How am I going to get these palstic barrels to you?


----------



## wickedjester (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> nom nom nom
> 
> Evenin Chris
> I know them things suuuuuuuure come in handy !



Hi Nicole


----------



## rhbama3 (May 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Robert,
> How am I going to get these palstic barrels to you?



I thought you said they were screw tops and not locking lids?


----------



## wickedjester (May 27, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought you said they were screw tops and not locking lids?



Doh


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Evening everyone



Good evenin!



SnowHunter said:


> I know them things suuuuuuuure come in handy !



Wonder if I could strap it to the luggage rack?


----------



## wickedjester (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good evenin!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if I could strap it to the luggage rack?



Evenin Karen


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 27, 2010)

Just back from ball practice. I'm whooped. Gunna find sumpin to eat and veg out.


----------



## wickedjester (May 27, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just back from ball practice. I'm whooped. Gunna find sumpin to eat and veg out.



Where did you get those blackdeer in your avatar


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

oh boy, went to get a donut and ended up having to turn around and hurry to the doctor.

turns out the 5 day headache and screwed up vision is because my heart meds are lowering my BP and pulse to much, she wouldnt even give me pain meds for my head, because she says it not safe to drop any lower.

when it rains it pours.


----------



## wickedjester (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> oh boy, went to get a donut and ended up having to turn around and hurry to the doctor.
> 
> turns out the 5 day headache and screwed up vision is because my heart meds are lowering my BP and pulse to much, she wouldnt even give me pain meds for my head, because she says it not safe to drop any lower.
> 
> when it rains it pours.



Be careful slip...

I take meds for low blood pressure,I used to pass out driving or whatever....

Hope you get feeling better.


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> oh boy, went to get a donut and ended up having to turn around and hurry to the doctor.
> 
> turns out the 5 day headache and screwed up vision is because my heart meds are lowering my BP and pulse to much, she wouldnt even give me pain meds for my head, because she says it not safe to drop any lower.
> 
> when it rains it pours.


Dude I hate to hear that. Get you some sleep.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> oh boy, went to get a donut and ended up having to turn around and hurry to the doctor.
> 
> turns out the 5 day headache and screwed up vision is because my heart meds are lowering my BP and pulse to much, she wouldnt even give me pain meds for my head, because she says it not safe to drop any lower.
> 
> when it rains it pours.



I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## deerehauler (May 27, 2010)

Looky hear I said looky hear!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Looky hear I said looky hear!



What it is?


----------



## wickedjester (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What it is?



Blue Punch Bug


----------



## deerehauler (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What it is?



Who it be?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good evenin!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if I could strap it to the luggage rack?


 Guess that'd be better then a regular rockin chair 


Sterlo58 said:


> Just back from ball practice. I'm whooped. Gunna find sumpin to eat and veg out.


sounds like a plan 



slip said:


> oh boy, went to get a donut and ended up having to turn around and hurry to the doctor.
> 
> turns out the 5 day headache and screwed up vision is because my heart meds are lowering my BP and pulse to much, she wouldnt even give me pain meds for my head, because she says it not safe to drop any lower.
> 
> when it rains it pours.


Dang Slip.. be careful with all that. We watcha around for a while  



deerehauler said:


> Looky hear I said looky hear!



Heeeeeeeeeeey DJ


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Be careful slip...
> 
> I take meds for low blood pressure,I used to pass out driving or whatever....
> 
> Hope you get feeling better.



now i gotta change my heart meds, i cant go down because they dont work well enough as is, so i dunno what she'll do. but i shouldnt have to take meds for the low BP, it should fix its self once i get off these meds.

glad i dont gotta worry about passing out behind the wheel though.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Blue Punch Bug



I thought it was the Purple Go Go Grocery Getter 



deerehauler said:


> Who it be?



 When?



SnowHunter said:


> Guess that'd be better then a regular rockin chair



And they don't have one of those either.  We're gonna have to put him in his car seat and then swing it.


----------



## wickedjester (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> now i gotta change my heart meds, i cant go down because they dont work well enough as is, so i dunno what she'll do. but i shouldnt have to take meds for the low BP, it should fix its self once i get off these meds.
> 
> glad i dont gotta worry about passing out behind the wheel though.



In time....

Got dizzy on a ladder,had a drill in my hand making 3 inch holes.

I dont remember the fall or the damage the drill did to my right wrist.

I woke up in hospital with multiple incisions and pins everywhere.

Rest and get better.We gotta have a keeper of drivel!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl


And they don't have one of those either. :hair: We're gonna have to put him in his car seat and then swing it. :bounce:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I guess yall could find a second hand kids store down there and pick up a cheap one for the weekend?  I know how youngins seem to just zone and do so well in them swings! Aimee and Ian spent a LOT of time in theirs


----------



## wickedjester (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I thought it was the Purple Go Go Grocery Getter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not only am I short,fat and bald,but colorblind as well


----------



## wickedjester (May 27, 2010)

Nite yall.

I got alot to do tomorrow at work.

Think Im just going to go on back and work all night.

Have a good evening.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I guess yall could find a second hand kids store down there and pick up a cheap one for the weekend?  I know how youngins seem to just zone and do so well in them swings! Aimee and Ian spent a LOT of time in theirs



Usually we're on the go so much we wouldn't stop long enough for him to sit in it. Carter loves his! Tanner hated his!



wickedjester said:


> Not only am I short,fat and bald,but colorblind as well



Maybe I was wrong. Blue and purple look a lot alike.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Nite yall.
> 
> I got alot to do tomorrow at work.
> 
> ...



Night Chris


----------



## deerehauler (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> :
> 
> Heeeeeeeeeeey DJ



Why Hellooooo!



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> When?
> 
> 
> :



Now


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Nite yall.
> 
> I got alot to do tomorrow at work.
> 
> ...



Night!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Now



Why?

 This calls for a 3 bag!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Why Hellooooo!
> 
> 
> 
> Now



how you?

and no, I didn't get squat done today.. it got HAWT  went out to tarp the F150 so Na could take it to work, and bout melted  

There's always tomorrow


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Dagnabit, even with only 2hrs sleep I've been on nights soo long I can't close my eyes. It's gona be hard in a few weeks when they move me back to days.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> when they move me back to days.



But I'm going to be excited!!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> But I'm going to be excited!!!



You say that now, but............









Can I please change my avatar back ?


----------



## deerehauler (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Why?
> 
> This calls for a 3 bag!!!




Why not



SnowHunter said:


> how you?
> 
> and no, I didn't get squat done today.. it got HAWT  went out to tarp the F150 so Na could take it to work, and bout melted
> 
> There's always tomorrow



Well when you are like suga that will happen 

Oh its my friday night so I am as happy as a bear in honey


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> now i gotta change my heart meds, i cant go down because they dont work well enough as is, so i dunno what she'll do. but i shouldnt have to take meds for the low BP, it should fix its self once i get off these meds.
> 
> glad i dont gotta worry about passing out behind the wheel though.


You make sure you do what the doc says, and take your meds like you are supposed to!!.............Then you need to beg you Mom and Dad to bring you to FPG!!!............Quack has got some really cool stuff that goes Boom!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Why not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  shameless flatterer   

WOOHOO on your Friday, that sure is a good feelin 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> You make sure you do what the doc says, and take your meds like you are supposed to!!.............Then you need to beg you Mom and Dad to bring you to FPG!!!............Quack has got some really cool stuff that goes Boom!!



heck yeah! Slip, you need to get it all figured out, I 'spect ya to be at FPG   so I can finally meet ya


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You say that now, but............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please no... That things _really_ gives me the creeps. 



deerehauler said:


> Why not



How?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I've been on nights soo long I can't close my eyes. It's gona be hard in a few weeks when they move me back to days.





SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> But I'm going to be excited!!!


Dude!! You need to go back to Day shift!!........Then Ya'll need to get a room!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

Oh, and Hi again Mitch


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dude!! You need to go back to Day shift!!........Then Ya'll need to get a room!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dude!! You need to go back to Day shift!!........Then Ya'll need to get a room!!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You make sure you do what the doc says, and take your meds like you are supposed to!!.............Then you need to beg you Mom and Dad to bring you to FPG!!!............Quack has got some really cool stuff that goes Boom!!



Louder than my cannon Mitch?


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 27, 2010)

.........................


----------



## deerehauler (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> shameless flatterer
> 
> WOOHOO on your Friday, that sure is a good feelin
> 
> ...




I cant wait till FPG!


SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Please no... That things _really_ gives me the creeps.
> 
> 
> 
> How?



upside down



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dude!! You need to go back to Day shift!!........Then Ya'll need to get a room!!



They dont have a room

And howdy Mitch!


----------



## deerehauler (May 27, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> .........................



Well Howdy!


----------



## Brassman (May 27, 2010)

Hey, Slip.  Hey, Doug & SGG.  Slip, I'm sorry to hear about your problems - hope they have everything figured out now.


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Well Howdy!



 I pitty the folks that like me, and understand the ones that dont.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh, and Hi again Mitch


Hey again Snowy!!



SnowHunter said:


>






SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


>






boneboy96 said:


> Louder than my cannon Mitch?


Yep!!....Very loud boom!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> .........................






deerehauler said:


> I cant wait till FPG!
> 
> 
> upside down
> ...


Me either!  Iz excited already


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> upside down
> 
> 
> 
> They dont have a room



Interesting! Where? 


Where did our room go?



Brassman said:


> Hey, Slip.  Hey, Doug & SGG.  Slip, I'm sorry to hear about your problems - hope they have everything figured out now.



Hey Brassman! How are you doing?


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Oh its my friday night so I am as happy as a bear in honey


Same here and don't have to be back till Tuesday night.



Tuffdawg said:


> .........................






deerehauler said:


> They dont have a room


But got a tent and a lot of wood to chace each other in.


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Me either!  Iz excited already



Is there ever really a topic here?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>



Hey Mitch!!!


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hey, Slip.  Hey, Doug & SGG.  Slip, I'm sorry to hear about your problems - hope they have everything figured out now.



What up Mr. Brass. Hope you are doing well on this fine evning/morning.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 27, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> .........................



Is that really you??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Hey, Slip.  Hey, Doug & SGG.  Slip, I'm sorry to hear about your problems - hope they have everything figured out now.


Hey Brassman! How ya doin tonight?


Tuffdawg said:


> Is there ever really a topic here?



nope


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is that really you??



Yep. In usual form.


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Brassman! How ya doin tonight?
> 
> 
> nope



 I thought not.


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You make sure you do what the doc says, and take your meds like you are supposed to!!.............Then you need to beg you Mom and Dad to bring you to FPG!!!............Quack has got some really cool stuff that goes Boom!!


 cant wait to blow something up or burn something down at Quacks place!


SnowHunter said:


> heck yeah! Slip, you need to get it all figured out, I 'spect ya to be at FPG   so I can finally meet ya


im pretty sure ill be there.


boneboy96 said:


> Louder than my cannon Mitch?


you've got my attention 


Brassman said:


> Hey, Slip.  Hey, Doug & SGG.  Slip, I'm sorry to hear about your problems - hope they have everything figured out now.



its all good bro, thanks though.

hows you tonight? are you going to be at FPG or the blast?


----------



## deerehauler (May 27, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I pitty the folks that like me, and understand the ones that dont.



So I am pittied then 



SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Interesting! Where?
> 
> 
> ?



Monkey bars!


----------



## deerehauler (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Same here and don't have to be back till Tuesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> But got a tent and a lot of wood to chace each other in.



You got a weekend off that is amazing huh


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> So I am pittied then
> 
> 
> 
> :



 well considered that everytime you have been around me......... You never figured it out until way later...............


----------



## Brassman (May 27, 2010)

I'm doing good.  My wife & I are sitting here typing on our computers at the same time.  I can honestly say that this is a first in all the years we have been together.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> But got a tent and a lot of wood to chace each other in.



Sounds fun! Call me when you get it all set up. 



deerehauler said:


> Monkey bars!



 Amazing!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

Brassman said:


> I'm doing good.  My wife & I are sitting here typing on our computers at the same time.  I can honestly say that this is a first in all the years we have been together.



awwww 

Na and I do it all the time  His puter is bout 3 ft from me


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 27, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> .........................





Tuffdawg said:


> Yep. In usual form.


So how is the Nanner peelin kid doin??


----------



## Brassman (May 27, 2010)

I dunno, Slip.  Might try to catch 1 day of FPG.  The cost of food & lodging for the blast may be a problem.


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So how is the Nanner peelin kid doin??



Starting school this upcoming year.


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 27, 2010)

Oh and  cute as ever


----------



## deerehauler (May 27, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> well considered that everytime you have been around me......... You never figured it out until way later...............



Yep I knew you but never really new I did if that makes any sense! Well its great to have ya back around


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 27, 2010)

Breaker 19 for all drivel buddys; come on.
 Lovely nite tonite don't ya think.


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

Brassman said:


> I dunno, Slip.  Might try to catch 1 day of FPG.  The cost of food & lodging for the blast may be a problem.



i can understand that!

hope to meet ya at one of the two.


----------



## deerehauler (May 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Breaker 19 for all drivel buddys; come on.
> Lovely nite tonite don't ya think.



Loud and clear come on!


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Breaker 19 for all drivel buddys; come on.
> Lovely nite tonite don't ya think.



What up HT.

Wish I was chasen jugs.Around the farm or on the pond.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 27, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Starting school this upcoming year.


Dang they grow up fast!!



Tuffdawg said:


> Oh and  cute as ever


Still a Handful??


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Brassman said:


> I'm doing good.  My wife & I are sitting here typing on our computers at the same time.  I can honestly say that this is a first in all the years we have been together.



That's good! I think Doug should bring his laptop home so that we could do that too. 



hogtrap44 said:


> Breaker 19 for all drivel buddys; come on.
> Lovely nite tonite don't ya think.



HEY HogTrap!


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> i can understand that!
> 
> hope to meet ya at one of the two.



Dude didn't you go to bed a couple hours ago. Is this Coda again on Slip puter? If so what up DOG.


----------



## Brassman (May 27, 2010)

How we gonna know each other, Slip?

HT - how you doin, man?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Wish I was chasen jugs.Around the farm or on the pond.



Hey Hey Hey!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Breaker 19 for all drivel buddys; come on.
> Lovely nite tonite don't ya think.


Heeeeeeeeeey there HT!! 


Tuffdawg said:


> Oh and  cute as ever



we need some updated pics!  Nanner was cute as a button last time I saw him!


----------



## deerehauler (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's good! I think Doug should bring his laptop home so that we could do that too.
> 
> 
> 
> HEY HogTrap!



Hey then if he said somethen you didnt like you can slap him upside the head


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's good! I think Doug should bring his laptop home so that we could do that too.


Like I would have the time will all the stuff on YOUR todo list.


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Brassman said:


> How we gonna know each other, Slip?
> 
> HT - how you doin, man?



Look for the kid with the mop on his head.


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Dang they grow up fast!!
> 
> Still a Handful??


You have no idea.  Having an issue with discipline. Hes so freagin cute that I cant get onto him cuz he knows hes cute and uses it to his advantage. 



SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeeeey there HT!!
> 
> 
> we need some updated pics!  Nanner was cute as a button last time I saw him!



Gonna work on that soon.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Loud and clear come on!


Hey Dj, hows everthang up in big bird land? Wow man we send two home tommorrow. Both spec ops at that. Gotta bunch to go.



dougefresh said:


> What up HT.
> 
> Wish I was chasen jugs.Around the farm or on the pond.


Hey Doug, yeah i wish ize chasin them jugs too.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

Brassman said:


> How we gonna know each other, Slip?
> 
> HT - how you doin, man?



He's the kid with the moppet hair


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Breaker 19 for all drivel buddys; come on.
> Lovely nite tonite don't ya think.


it sho is, pretty full moon and everything. just chased a rabbit outta the yard.


dougefresh said:


> Wish I was chasen jugs.





dougefresh said:


> Dude didn't you go to bed a couple hours ago. Is this Coda again on Slip puter? If so what up DOG.



sleep is for sissies. but i had to take the form of my gecko to grow my hands back. see if i ever listen to you again.

i was tired of being a K9...the other dogs got mad when i didnt sniff their butts?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's good! I think Doug should bring his laptop home so that we could do that too.
> 
> 
> 
> HEY HogTrap!


Hey Karen, hows my lil buddy doing? I bet he's very active with summer coming on.


----------



## slip (May 27, 2010)

Brassman said:


> How we gonna know each other, Slip?
> 
> HT - how you doin, man?


no idea.


dougefresh said:


> Look for the kid with the mop on his head.





SnowHunter said:


> He's the kid with the moppet hair


----------



## deerehauler (May 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Dj, hows everthang up in big bird land? Wow man we send two home tommorrow. Both spec ops at that. Gotta bunch to go.
> 
> Hey Doug, yeah i wish ize chasin them jugs too.



going pretty good so far nothing major just alot of routine stuff!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> You have no idea.  Having an issue with discipline. Hes so freagin cute that I cant get onto him cuz he knows hes cute and uses it to his advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna work on that soon.



kewl! You used to take some awesome pics! Lookin forward to seein more of yer handywork


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hey then if he said somethen you didnt like you can slap him upside the head



That's right! Instead of waiting until he got home and then forgetting all about it.

How's the rabbit hanging upside down from the monkey bars eating ice cream doin?



dougefresh said:


> Like I would have the time will all the stuff on YOUR todo list.



What to do list? 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Doug, yeah i wish ize chasin them jugs too.


----------



## Brassman (May 27, 2010)

TMI, Slip.


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> kewl! You used to take some awesome pics! Lookin forward to seein more of yer handywork



 awww thank you. 

Well, I'm already off for now, you all are gonna have to break me back in kinda slow. A lil rusty.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 27, 2010)

Brassman said:


> How we gonna know each other, Slip?
> 
> HT - how you doin, man?


Great, Got ammo, got food. All is well.



SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeeeey there HT!!
> 
> 
> we need some updated pics!  Nanner was cute as a button last time I saw him!


Hey Snowster, love your pic!!! I bet that's Splat. Love that pup.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

slip said:


> sleep is for sissies. but i had to take the form of my gecko to grow my hands back. see if i ever listen to you again.
> 
> i was tired of being a K9...the other dogs got mad when i didnt sniff their butts?



  



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Karen, hows my lil buddy doing? I bet he's very active with summer coming on.



He's doing good. This is his first week of summer and he's already learned how to ride his bike while standing on the seat.


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Doug, yeah i wish ize chasin them jugs too.


You ever jug fish the river or ya just limbline?


slip said:


> it sho is, pretty full moon and everything. just chased a rabbit outta the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 27, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> going pretty good so far nothing major just alot of routine stuff!


Routine is o.k. It's those suprise gremlins that the fault codes have no clue about is what get's ya.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> awww thank you.
> 
> Well, I'm already off for now, you all are gonna have to break me back in kinda slow. A lil rusty.


Night Tuffy  Get out da WD40   


hogtrap44 said:


> Great, Got ammo, got food. All is well.
> 
> Hey Snowster, love your pic!!! I bet that's Splat. Love that pup.



Yup, kids in the yard, totin round a rock on a rope  and Splat decided to "herd" the rock   She's definetly got plenty of "cow"  If I coulda got a video, it woulda been funny to watch


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 27, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> You ever jug fish the river or ya just limbline?


Limb line. The current is to swift fo jugs. BTW, i do likes yo new avatar.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Hey Mitch!!!


Hey Karen!!


slip said:


> cant wait to blow something up or burn something down at Quacks place!
> 
> im pretty sure ill be there.


Make sure you do your part around the house so you can make it!!



Brassman said:


> I dunno, Slip.  Might try to catch 1 day of FPG.  The cost of food & lodging for the blast may be a problem.


The Blast should be an easy day trip from Mayretta!!.........And it's not like it is a camping kind of event!!........Saturday will be the day to be there!!



hogtrap44 said:


> Breaker 19 for all drivel buddys; come on.
> Lovely nite tonite don't ya think.


Howdy HT!!



Brassman said:


> How we gonna know each other, Slip?


Just look for the Teenager with a brown mop on his head!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 27, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> He's doing good. This is his first week of summer and he's already learned how to ride his bike while standing on the seat.


 That boy gonna be amazing. Heck, allready is. Hope to see ya'll again soon.
 Watch the blackberrys.


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Limb line. The current is to swift fo jugs. BTW, i do likes yo new avatar.



SGG made me change the creepy one. Did you see that one last night of me in my mask.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 27, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Karen!!
> Make sure you do your part around the house so you can make it!!
> 
> The Blast should be an easy day trip from Mayretta!!.........And it's not like it is a camping kind of event!!........Saturday will be the day to be there!!
> ...


Hey Mitch, Hows all going with you?


----------



## quinn (May 27, 2010)

Evenin folks!


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

quinn said:


> Evenin folks!



Mornin Quinn


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 27, 2010)

Reminds me of "bark at the moon" vid, killer.





slip said:


> it sho is, pretty full moon and everything. just chased a rabbit outta the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brassman (May 27, 2010)

What kind of ammo you got, HT?  I picked up a case of .380 FMJs today.


----------



## quinn (May 27, 2010)

Mornin Mr.Fresh!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

quinn said:


> Evenin folks!



Evenin Quinn!! 

How you been? You been takin some outstanding pictures


----------



## Brassman (May 27, 2010)

Hello, Quinn.  You should have asked Dekalb Co to give you the tour inside the jail so you could take pix.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Tuffy  Get out da WD40
> 
> 
> Yup, kids in the yard, totin round a rock on a rope  and Splat decided to "herd" the rock   She's definetly got plenty of "cow"  If I coulda got a video, it woulda been funny to watch


Yep, woulda like to seen it.


----------



## quinn (May 27, 2010)

Hey Snowy,thank you!Er.. no thanks brassman been there done got the tshirt.I'm a good boy now!


----------



## Brassman (May 27, 2010)

Good nite, everybody.  Enjoy the full moon.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> That boy gonna be amazing. Heck, allready is. Hope to see ya'll again soon.
> Watch the blackberrys.



Thank you!!! I'll make sure to!!! 



quinn said:


> Evenin folks!



Evenin Quinn!


----------



## quinn (May 27, 2010)

Nite Brassman,Have a great weekend!


----------



## dougefresh (May 27, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Good nite, everybody.  Enjoy the full moon.



Night, yall have a good one.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 27, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Good nite, everybody.  Enjoy the full moon.



Good Night!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

quinn said:


> Hey Snowy,thank you!Er.. no thanks brassman been there done got the tshirt.I'm a good boy now!


YW  Hows Miss Lulabelle doin? Bet she's excited with school bein out 


Brassman said:


> Good nite, everybody.  Enjoy the full moon.



Night Brassman


----------



## quinn (May 27, 2010)

Well Howdy Miss SGG!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 27, 2010)

Brassman said:


> What kind of ammo you got, HT?  I picked up a case of .380 FMJs today.


My attn now is 12ga 00 and slugs, .44mag and 270 and 308's. Then 7.62x54, an 20ga rem slugs. 7.62x39's an reg .22's cci stingers.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 27, 2010)

Brassman said:


> Good nite, everybody.  Enjoy the full moon.


Just remember OZZY


----------



## quinn (May 27, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> YW  Hows Miss Lulabelle doin? Bet she's excited with school bein out



She's doing good!She getting ready to go on a trip with her grand parents to Canada....for six weeks!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 27, 2010)

quinn said:


> Evenin folks!


Hey Quinn!


----------



## quinn (May 27, 2010)

Howdy HT!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 27, 2010)

quinn said:


> She's doing good!She getting ready to go on a trip with her grand parents to Canada....for six weeks!



Oh WOW!! Shes gonna enjoy it up there! There's so much cool sights to see! Hopefully she don't come back with a canuk accent


----------



## quinn (May 28, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh WOW!! Shes gonna enjoy it up there! There's so much cool sights to see! Hopefully she don't come back with a canuk accent



Yeah you betcha!I love to go....ifin it weren't for the inlaws!


----------



## quinn (May 28, 2010)

Nite all.You night shifters be careful out there!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 28, 2010)

quinn said:


> Nite all.You night shifters be careful out there!



Good Night!


----------



## dougefresh (May 28, 2010)

quinn said:


> Nite all.You night shifters be careful out there!



10/4 have a good one.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 28, 2010)

quinn said:


> Nite all.You night shifters be careful out there!



Night Quinn! You too!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 28, 2010)

time for me to hit the hay too!

Night Yall!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 28, 2010)

*With all the talk about a full moon. Couldn't resist this.*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CXko2YCuZa8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CXko2YCuZa8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 28, 2010)

Alright folks!! Time to call it a Good night!!.......Good night All!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 28, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> time for me to hit the hay too!
> 
> Night Yall!



Night Sista!!! 



Good Night Mitch!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks!! Time to call it a Good night!!.......Good night All!!!


Nite Mitch, be safe and prosper.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 28, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> time for me to hit the hay too!
> 
> Night Yall!


Nite Snowy, be sure to tuck in Splat.


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

'fraid its about that time folks. think ill rest up for a few and maybe when mom isnt looking i run out and get some garden work done in the morning.


yall take care.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> 'fraid its about that time folks. think ill rest up for a few and maybe when mom isnt looking i run out and get some garden work done in the morning.
> 
> 
> yall take care.



You take care too Slip. Good Night!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 28, 2010)

good evening fellow drivelers...just a quick drive-by whilst I sit here at work!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 28, 2010)

Well,.... Think i'll go youtube some Robin Trower fo a nite cap then off to Valhalla for a dream, cause amake time has a time limit that's running short. Ya'll be good.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> good evening fellow drivelers...just a quick drive-by whilst I sit here at work!



Hey!



hogtrap44 said:


> Well,.... Think i'll go youtube some Robin Trower fo a nite cap then off to Valhalla for a dream, cause amake time has a time limit that's running short. Ya'll be good.



Good Night!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 28, 2010)

nite HT...Hi Karen!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 28, 2010)

kinda quiet in here...can almost hear the crickets!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> kinda quiet in here...can almost hear the crickets!



I know!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 28, 2010)

are ya all packed up and ready to go?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> are ya all packed up and ready to go?



No!  Packing for 4 people isn't very much fun.


----------



## Benji314 (May 28, 2010)

evening good people


----------



## boneboy96 (May 28, 2010)

hey Benji!   How's it going?


----------



## deerehauler (May 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> That's right! Instead of waiting until he got home and then forgetting all about it.
> 
> How's the rabbit hanging upside down from the monkey bars eating ice cream doin?
> 
> ...



He done fell off



SnowHunter said:


> time for me to hit the hay too!
> 
> Night Yall!


Nighty night



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks!! Time to call it a Good night!!.......Good night All!!!



Night Mitch!


----------



## Benji314 (May 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> hey Benji!   How's it going?



I am tired. Really haven't had a day off this week and I wont until monday. Just trying to unwind right now before I crash.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 28, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> evening good people



Evenin Benji!



deerehauler said:


> He done fell off



That was a rabbit wasn't it?


----------



## deerehauler (May 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Evenin Benji!
> 
> 
> 
> That was a rabbit wasn't it?



and not a very talented on at that


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> and not a very talented on at that



Obviously! Who can't do that upside down on monkey bars?


----------



## Benji314 (May 28, 2010)

Ok folks I'm going to crash. Yall be good in here.


----------



## deerehauler (May 28, 2010)

I think I saw a ufo


----------



## deerehauler (May 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Obviously! Who can't do that upside down on monkey bars?



 Thats what I was thinking!



Benji314 said:


> Ok folks I'm going to crash. Yall be good in here.



night Benji


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 28, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Ok folks I'm going to crash. Yall be good in here.



Night!



deerehauler said:


> I think I saw a ufo



Very funny!  You know they like white girls! 

Naw, I investigated and it was just one of these wild chickens we got runnin around flying on a rocket powered flashlight.


----------



## deerehauler (May 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Night!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awh ok you got those to huh!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Thats what I was thinking!



Maybe somebody shoud teach it! 



deerehauler said:


> Awh ok you got those to huh!



Yeah, we like to see our flashlights flying around, so we keep a few handy!!!

Seriously, we have wild chickens all over the place in town.


----------



## deerehauler (May 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Maybe somebody shoud teach it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm Have you ever tried to teach one to do that kinda thing it is not easy


We got a few around the small town I live in but they are flash lightless. Got a couple wild goats that musta got off someones farm and roam around the woods behind My house.


----------



## deerehauler (May 28, 2010)

Where is douge is he having to work or what?


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (May 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Hmm Have you ever tried to teach one to do that kinda thing it is not easy
> 
> 
> We got a few around the small town I live in but they are flash lightless. Got a couple wild goats that musta got off someones farm and roam around the woods behind My house.



I have tried, seemed easy to me. 

Oh no!  I think I'd rather have wild chickens.



deerehauler said:


> Where is douge is he having to work or what?



I just got off the phone with him he said he was tired and was trying to go to sleep. 



Well, it's that time for me! Gotta go to bed! Good night!


----------



## deerehauler (May 28, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> I have tried, seemed easy to me.
> 
> Oh no!  I think I'd rather have wild chickens.
> 
> ...



Okay night SGG!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 28, 2010)

well...nightie nightie all!   I'm outta here!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 28, 2010)

Oh...before I leave, I have a pic for Karen!    Miguel was doing some climbing up the glass tank!     That's the view from his underside!


----------



## deerehauler (May 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> well...nightie nightie all!   I'm outta here!



Night BB


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

cant sleep. anyone still here?


----------



## deerehauler (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> cant sleep. anyone still here?



Go to sleep little slip! not sure of the rest of the song


----------



## dougefresh (May 28, 2010)

Almost had the loader runin good.


----------



## deerehauler (May 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Almost had the loader runin good.



Dang who disturbed ya


----------



## dougefresh (May 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Dang who disturbed ya



SLIP

These folks here tear up more stuff cleaning up after shuting down.Still have two machine running but no calls out of them.

Still can't get this thing running.


----------



## deerehauler (May 28, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> SLIP
> 
> These folks here tear up more stuff cleaning up after shuting down.Still have two machine running but no calls out of them.
> 
> Still can't get this thing running.



Been there wanna run the loader so bad and it just will not fire up! Have not even had a chance to attempt it tonight


----------



## dougefresh (May 28, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Been there wanna run the loader so bad and it just will not fire up! Have not even had a chance to attempt it tonight



Fixin to fill it up with the rest of these ribs and try it again.


----------



## jmfauver (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> cant sleep. anyone still here?




Slip....You listen to your DR.I expect to see ya at either the Blast or FPG.....Glade to see you and the DR figured out what the issue was.....Now get some rest and don't over due the yard work!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (May 28, 2010)

Oh and morning all


----------



## YaraDV. (May 28, 2010)

Mornin everyone....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

Hey Robert, I turned your knives into razors. They are ready for blood. I just got in from 24 straight hours of work, and I have got to get a couple of hours of sleep. Soon as I wake up, I`ll get with you, and get em to you.

All PMs, fights, debates, fish cleanins`, watermelon stealin` plans, and all other important matters will be tooken care of in a couple of hours...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 28, 2010)

Goood Morning Dribblers!!!...........Just Passin through Ya'll have a Good Day!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Goood Morning Dribblers!!!...........Just Passin through Ya'll have a Good Day!!



Mornin Rutt,
I will be in and out today. Mostly out. Have a good one.


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 28, 2010)

Dang, i feel like a bus hit me...  mernin folks.... mmmm coffee...


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 28, 2010)

Coffee, coffee, shower, more coffee.....


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> oh boy, went to get a donut and ended up having to turn around and hurry to the doctor.
> turns out the 5 day headache and screwed up vision is because my heart meds are lowering my BP and pulse to much, she wouldnt even give me pain meds for my head, because she says it not safe to drop any lower.
> 
> when it rains it pours.



 Young'un!! Glad you finally went on to the doc, NOW just do what you're told, ya hear me???


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

Mornin' folks, TGIF with a Holiday weekend to boot!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 28, 2010)

Mornin friends
I had a bad dream last night.......I was back in highschool taking the finals,and there were no baseball coach or football coach there to make sure I got a passing grade


----------



## YaraDV. (May 28, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin friends
> I had a bad dream last night.......I was back in highschool taking the finals,and there were no baseball coach or football coach there to make sure I got a passing grade


Did ya get up and look for the old uniform, baseball bat, pics, etc?


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Mornin' folks, TGIF with a Holiday weekend to boot!



Amen to that.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 28, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Did ya get up and look for the old uniform, baseball bat, pics, etc?



Still have the football jersey,but after 25 years,it's a little tightthink it has shrunk


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Still have the football jersey,but after 25 years,it's a little tightthink it has shrunk



 We share "the" Number!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> We share "the" Number!!!!!!!!!!!



I always wore double numbers.Baseball jersey is #11


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I always wore double numbers.Baseball jersey is #11



All mine were "33"  
Basketball &  Softball - Hi school & Church league
Even my 1st brand new bus was 33


----------



## SnowHunter (May 28, 2010)

yikes 


Mornin Yall


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Even my 1st brand new bus was 33



You didn't threaten the transportation director to get that number did ya?


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 28, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yikes
> 
> 
> Mornin Yall



mornin snowy


----------



## Nautical Son (May 28, 2010)

Low altitude flyby.....HI !

BYE !

See ya on the back 9.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 28, 2010)

Happy Friday good folkz. Now time to eat.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yikes
> 
> 
> Mornin Yall


yikes what?? 



Jeff Raines said:


> You didn't threaten the transportation director to get that number did ya?


Actuallyyyyy............. I was first given 34 but after my little "spiel" about my number, he called all the schools & told them that I would be 33 



TGattis said:


> Low altitude flyby.....HI !
> 
> BYE !
> 
> See ya on the back 9.



 Hi Troy................ watch out for the water hazard on 6


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday good folkz. Now time to eat.



 CRAIG!!!  What's on da menu today? (or do I wanna know?!?!)


----------



## SnowHunter (May 28, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> mornin snowy


Mornin Jeff 


TGattis said:


> Low altitude flyby.....HI !
> 
> BYE !
> 
> See ya on the back 9.


Mornin Troy  




hogtrap44 said:


> Happy Friday good folkz. Now time to eat.


ohhhhhhhh whats goin in da skillet? Iz hawngry  



Keebs said:


> yikes what??
> 
> 
> Actuallyyyyy............. I was first given 34 but after my little "spiel" about my number, he called all the schools & told them that I would be 33
> ...



Yikes...um.... nuttin  

Mernin Sista


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff
> 
> Mornin Troy
> 
> ...



Go ahead, admit it, my hair do skeered you when you came in here, didn't it?  I can take it, you can tell me!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> CRAIG!!!  What's on da menu today? (or do I wanna know?!?!)





SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Jeff
> 
> Mornin Troy
> 
> ...


Ya'll both welcome to try my scrambled hen fruit, wid fried dove bresteses, steamed rice, and a little dab of relish.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Go ahead, admit it, my hair do skeered you when you came in here, didn't it?  I can take it, you can tell me!


 could be... or the fact that the coffee is triple strength for some reason this mornin  and now my stomach is all boogered up  



hogtrap44 said:


> Ya'll both welcome to try my scrambled hen fruit, wid fried dove bresteses, steamed rice, and a little dab of relish.



Oh that sounds delicious Craig! Minus the rice for me..  Enjoy your feast!


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ya'll both welcome to try my scrambled hen fruit, wid fried dove bresteses, steamed rice, and a little dab of relish.


Sounds delish to me!! 



SnowHunter said:


> could be... or the fact that the coffee is triple strength for some reason this mornin  and now my stomach is all boogered up



 I knew I shouldn't have tried that new *stuff*!! 
Switch to sweet tea, you'll be ah'ight!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 28, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> could be... or the fact that the coffee is triple strength for some reason this mornin  and now my stomach is all boogered up
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds delicious Craig! Minus the rice for me..  Enjoy your feast!


I take a spell for some rice with a dusting of paprika, chipotle powder, and a dash of black pepper with some fixins i cook.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Sounds delish to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oy, I can't hardly stomach sweet tea anymore  I watered down the coffee some tho 


hogtrap44 said:


> I take a spell for some rice with a dusting of paprika, chipotle powder, and a dash of black pepper with some fixins i cook.



oh now THAT sounds like some rice I could enjoy


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> I take a spell for some rice with a dusting of paprika, chipotle powder, and a dash of black pepper with some fixins i cook.


Now that sounds interesting............ 



SnowHunter said:


> Oy, I can't hardly stomach sweet tea anymore  I watered down the coffee some tho
> oh now THAT sounds like some rice I could enjoy



 No Sweet Tea?!?!  I'd die I tell ya, just plain die!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 28, 2010)

Howdy, Folks!!
Done at work and just got home. About to grab a quick bite to eat and then off to see if we got some good piggy porn!
Looking kinda cloudy out there, though....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2010)

Where's Slip??  I got a job for him...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 28, 2010)

post some pics if U have any piggies!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Slip??  I got a job for him...



Gonna have him shimmey up the chimney after that squirel?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

Cut out all that racket!!! I need coffee strong enough to fight back!!


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Folks!!
> Done at work and just got home. About to grab a quick bite to eat and then off to see if we got some good piggy porn!
> Looking kinda cloudy out there, though....


Have Fun! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Slip??  I got a job for him...


 He can DO it!! 



boneboy96 said:


> Gonna have him shimmey up the chimney after that squirel?


 He'd fit, he's so skiiiiny!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Now that sounds interesting............
> 
> 
> 
> No Sweet Tea?!?!  I'd die I tell ya, just plain die!


 I blame it on my kids... before I had them, I could drink it no problem  after..well...it tastes funny now, and leaves a very bad aftertaste 



rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Folks!!
> Done at work and just got home. About to grab a quick bite to eat and then off to see if we got some good piggy porn!
> Looking kinda cloudy out there, though....


woohoo sounds like fun  


Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Slip??  I got a job for him...


Mornin Quacker 



boneboy96 said:


> post some pics if U have any piggies!


Mornin Bob 



Nicodemus said:


> Cut out all that racket!!! I need coffee strong enough to fight back!!


oh hush up Grumpus 

Mornin Nick


----------



## rhbama3 (May 28, 2010)

I'm outta here! see ya'll tonight!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Gonna have him shimmey up the chimney after that squirel?





Either that, or you can brang yo red butted spider over here and drop him/her down the chimney and let him/her whatever it is scratching around in there!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Howdy, Folks!!
> Done at work and just got home. About to grab a quick bite to eat and then off to see if we got some good piggy porn!
> Looking kinda cloudy out there, though....


Hey Robert, all set up fo a good holliday?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Cut out all that racket!!! I need coffee strong enough to fight back!!


That i got here.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Slip??  I got a job for him...


Build a fire an smoke/cook 'em out.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 28, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Still have the football jersey,but after 25 years,it's a little tightthink it has shrunk


Your parents look so happy.....handsome.


Jeff Raines said:


> I always wore double numbers.Baseball jersey is #11


Heyyy #11 was my number as well.



TGattis said:


> Low altitude flyby.....HI !
> 
> BYE !
> 
> See ya on the back 9.


Wow, you're alive! Work, work, play, play, play, play, play, work?


----------



## boneboy96 (May 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Either that, or you can brang yo red butted spider over here and drop him/her down the chimney and let him/her whatever it is scratching around in there!!



He's ready whenever U are!


----------



## boneboy96 (May 28, 2010)

hi Nicole...sorry...didn't see ya!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

I`m gittin` too old for these all-nighters...


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Cut out all that racket!!! I need coffee strong enough to fight back!!


 Well helloooo der 'Demus! 



SnowHunter said:


> I blame it on my kids... before I had them, I could drink it no problem  after..well...it tastes funny now, and leaves a very bad aftertaste


Kids can cause alll kind of "strange" effects/affects!!   



Hooked On Quack said:


> Either that, or you can brang yo red butted spider over here and drop him/her down the chimney and let him/her whatever it is scratching around in there!!



 Love my play by play, keep'em coming darlin'!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Well helloooo der 'Demus!
> 
> 
> Kids can cause alll kind of "strange" effects/affects!!
> ...





Can you post them in the other thread??


----------



## SnowHunter (May 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> hi Nicole...sorry...didn't see ya!


too busy showin off dat spider  


Nicodemus said:


> I`m gittin` too old for these all-nighters...


then whats my excuse  


Keebs said:


> Well helloooo der 'Demus!
> 
> 
> Kids can cause alll kind of "strange" effects/affects!!
> ...



no kiddin  



woohooooo campin in the TN mountains this weekend, yeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwww


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gittin` too old for these all-nighters...


Naw you haint neither. Take more Vitamins, healthier that way.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> He's ready whenever U are!


Gotta tell ya BB. That's a good hound spider right thar. Him chase down critters.


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

holy cow its bright outside....


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 28, 2010)

Quack! You got that fire going yet? Snap to it. Get'er done.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can you post them in the other thread??


lemme get them to my email & set from there, I'll get ya set up! 



SnowHunter said:


> too busy showin off dat spider
> then whats my excuse
> no kiddin
> woohooooo campin in the TN mountains this weekend, yeeeeeeeeeehawwwwwwww


 Lucky thing!! 



slip said:


> holy cow its bright outside....


YOU have a pm...................... and how ya feeling today?


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> YOU have a pm...................... and how ya feeling today?



like a million bucks.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> like a million bucks.



Sorry you were under the weather. Glad you are feeling like a million bucks. 

Can ya spare a couple dollars.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> like a million bucks.



 Good to hear that! 
Now don't scare us like that NO MORE!!


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sorry you were under the weather. Glad you are feeling like a million bucks.
> 
> Can ya spare a couple dollars.



Hey, Happy Birfday!!!


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

man its hot out there,im sweatin like obama without a teleprompter over here.


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, Happy Birfday!!!



Well thank you very much. 

I'm more than halfway to a hundred.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> man its hot out there,im sweatin like obama without a teleprompter over here.






Good one lil bro!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 28, 2010)

*sigh*


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> man its hot out there,im sweatin like obama without a teleprompter over here.


    



Sterlo58 said:


> Well thank you very much.
> 
> I'm more than halfway to a hundred.



 I'm right behind ya darlin'........... silver is SUCH a pretty uuuhhh, hhhhmmm, let me think on that...............


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good one lil bro!!





Tuffdawg said:


> *sigh*





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 28, 2010)

I am so confused. (which doesnt take much by the way)


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm right behind ya darlin'........... silver is SUCH a pretty uuuhhh, hhhhmmm, let me think on that...............



Silver looks quite stylish, er..uh hidden under my ballcap.


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I am so confused. (which doesnt take much by the way)


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> *sigh*





Tuffdawg said:


> I am so confused. (which doesnt take much by the way)


Well you know you're in the right place, if you aren't confused enough, we can help you get more so!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Silver looks quite stylish, er..uh hidden under my ballcap.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

Everbody in SW Georgia, stay outa the way. I got to go into town, and I ain`t in the mood to deal with crowds. Too sleepy, tired, and grouchy, and I will probably take my half of the road out in the middle.   Be back later this evenin`..


----------



## jmfauver (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> like a million bucks.



Good to hear Slip!


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Good to hear Slip!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 28, 2010)

Afternoon folks...


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 28, 2010)

accchhooooo..........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Afternoon folks...


Whasup Kim!!..........I'm on my way out the door headed to the house........Catch ya'll later tonight!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 28, 2010)

Soooooooo not to infract on any subject, Nanner peelin doesnt eat weird things anymore......... but he starts to smell more weird the older he gets.  of course I am sure the play doh has absolutely nothing to do with it.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 28, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Soooooooo not to infract on any subject, Nanner peelin doesnt eat weird things anymore......... but he starts to smell more weird the older he gets.  of course I am sure the play doh has absolutely nothing to do with it.



Did ya esplain to him that it's called PLAY doh for a reason.????


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Did ya esplain to him that it's called PLAY doh for a reason.????



 Well when I explained to him that toothpaste isnt a dietery staple, and he smells like colgate all the time..... I figured whats the use.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well when I explained to him that toothpaste isnt a dietery staple, and he smells like colgate all the time..... I figured whats the use.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 28, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Well when I explained to him that toothpaste isnt a dietery staple, and he smells like colgate all the time..... I figured whats the use.



  Nuff said..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Kim!!..........I'm on my way out the door headed to the house........Catch ya'll later tonight!!



Whoaaaaa!!!  Wait a dang minute, thought you wuz coming by to help out yo buddy???


----------



## wickedjester (May 28, 2010)

Wassup????!!!!

Im still here at work

Hope to leave soon,nephews Graduation.

Has anyone seen OldFishHag lately?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 28, 2010)

ugh, layed the tent out to dry, and it got sprinkled on  so much for that 

Hi Yall!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 28, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Wassup????!!!!
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen OldFishHag lately?



Seems I heard she was a going through some kinda changes....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2010)

Just passin thru. Gotta go check on the Laughing Cow Onions and the Old Bay and BBQ pork loins...


----------



## boneboy96 (May 28, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Seems I heard she was a going through some kinda changes....



Looks like U went thru some changes as well there Kim!      New ink?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2010)

OK, note to self, not so much Old Bay next time, and note to wife, low fat cheese does not melt....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 28, 2010)

Oh, cruel fate! Why do you torment me so? 
Okay, heres the deal:
Got to the hunting lease and checked the farthest camera first. Thunderstorm was on top of me before i knew it. Pile of corn under the camera and zero pics on camera. Ride back to camp in a frong-strangler shore enough t'storm. Lightning and thiunder cracking. Sat in soaked clothes at camp for 1.5 hours waiting on rain to stop. Finally, go to 2nd spot and have 40 pics on camera(no hogs). Headed to 3rd spot and there is a guy walking down the road. His wife wanted "rotisserie chicken" and while headed to town slid off the road into a ditch. He tried to pull her out but got his truck stuck too. Soo.....he sits on the bag of corn and i ride him up to the highway so he can find someone with a 4-wheel drive. Go back to Muppet lane and bust in on 7 hogs running down the road. Almost caught a piglet. Fix stand and get 70 pics( same 7 hogs i just ran into). Go to 4th place and rain starts again. Get only 15 pics, but:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 28, 2010)

Good grillin size piggies right there...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

Dang, you`re eat up in hogs! Good to see you again, Robert!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 28, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good grillin size piggies right there...



yep, but they are all in one spot, and only showed up yesterday!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang, you`re eat up in hogs! Good to see you again, Robert!!



You too, Nic!
Glad your over your bug. Get some rest and take care of the Missus.


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

dang, Bama. got a lot of meat walkin around out there!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> dang, Bama. got a lot of meat walkin around out there!



It's gonna take longer to pattern them than i had hoped.


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> It's gonna take longer to pattern them than i had hoped.



its legal to hunt hogs over bait, right?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 28, 2010)

dang Wingman, thats a lot of porkers right there


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 28, 2010)

Dang
You got an infestation.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 28, 2010)

off to the Mellow Mushroom to meet the Hawt Hog slayer and Turtlebug!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 28, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Looks like U went thru some changes as well there Kim!      New ink?



Everyone else seems to be a useing a cutie for their Avatar, so I figures,  Why Not.  I got a few friends to take some pics for me to use.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yep, but they are all in one spot, and only showed up yesterday!



Ya know Robert,  I got me this here Ruger .44 carbine that is just a iching to make some noise...


----------



## Benji314 (May 28, 2010)

Coozie and Igor are getting along GREAT!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

Benji314 said:


> Coozie and Igor are getting along GREAT!!!!





He didn`t hike his leg on it, did he???


----------



## Benji314 (May 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> He didn`t hike his leg on it, did he???



When he saw it was a Tech coozie he started growling at it.


----------



## Benji314 (May 28, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=543240
There's a few more pics here.


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

im sitting here watching whale wars (i cant help it, its a funny show!)  and im wondering where is all these greenies when it comes to the oil spill? PETA, for the dead and dying animals, green "peace" for the environment...etc etc...where are they? (NO, i dont support them, just making a point.)

no money or fame to be made from it?



hmm, see what happens when i get deep in thought.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> im sitting here watching whale wars (i cant help it, its a funny show!)  and im wondering where is all these greenies when it comes to the oil spill? PETA, for the dead and dying animals, green "peace" for the environment...etc etc...where are they? (NO, i dont support them, just making a point.)
> 
> no money or fame to be made from it?
> 
> ...



 yeah, ya freak everyone out!!


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> yeah, ya freak everyone out!!



been locked up too long. tried to go mess around in the garden...cant.

cant see the heart doc til tuesday too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> im sitting here watching whale wars (i cant help it, its a funny show!)  and im wondering where is all these greenies when it comes to the oil spill? PETA, for the dead and dying animals, green "peace" for the environment...etc etc...where are they? (NO, i dont support them, just making a point.)
> 
> no money or fame to be made from it?
> 
> ...


No need to spend time or money on something the news media is doing very well for them!!


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> been locked up too long. tried to go mess around in the garden...cant.
> 
> cant see the heart doc til tuesday too.



GOOOOOD!!!There "must" be a reason for it, HUH??? BEHAVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> cant see the heart doc til tuesday too.





Cody, what are you talkin` about???


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> No need to spend time or money on something the news media is doing very well for them!!


true...very true.


Keebs said:


> GOOOOOD!!!There "must" be a reason for it, HUH??? BEHAVE!!!!!!!!!!



did you get into teh _ROOOOOOOSTER BOOOOOOOOOSTER_ or something, keebs?


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> true...very true.
> 
> 
> did you get into teh _ROOOOOOOSTER BOOOOOOOOOSTER_ or something, keebs?



*I* don't NEED no "rooster booster" to be *worrieeeed* about you & "get onto" you, DOOFUSSS!!! now, talk to Nicodemus while you're here!  go ahead, get him up to speed!!


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Cody, what are you talkin` about???



i have to see her to get new meds, because the ones im on are lowering my BP to much, causeing the now 6 day headache i have. the one time i need her happens to be a holiday week.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> i have to see her to get new meds, because the ones im on are slowing my BP  to much, caseing the now 6 day headache i have. the one time i need her happens to be a holiday week.




Son, you keep a very close watch on your blood pressure. And you do what your doctor tells you. Now ain`t the time, but later on, we`ll talk about blood pressure, you and me. You let us all know what the findins` are, you hear? I mean it.


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *I* don't NEED no "rooster booster" to be *worrieeeed* about you & "get onto" you, DOOFUSSS!!! now, talk to Nicodemus while you're here!  go ahead, get him up to speed!!


its all good.


Nicodemus said:


> Son, you keep a very close watch on your blood pressure. And you do what your doctor tells you. Now ain`t the time, but later on, we`ll talk about blood pressure, you and me. You let us all know what the findins` are, you hear? I mean it.



will do, Nick.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 28, 2010)

34,000 ft right now.  Sat on the plane for 4 hours before we took off thanks to that really nice thunderstorm.  About halfway to Seattle.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Son, you keep a very close watch on your blood pressure. And you do what your doctor tells you. Now ain`t the time, but later on, we`ll talk about blood pressure, you and me. You let us all know what the findins` are, you hear? I mean it.


Pretty much what I told him too Nick, good luck, thehardheadeddoofuusredneckyoungunn!! 



slip said:


> its all good.
> 
> 
> will do, Nick.



Yeah, I'll believe THAT when your Mama calls me, how 'bout that???


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> 34,000 ft right now.



on auto pilot, while one, or maybe even both of your pilots are taking a nap....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

He will, Keebs...


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> on auto pilot, while one, or maybe even both of your pilots are taking a nap....



Our pilots have actually been pretty lively.  But I've heard stories.  I happen to work for this airline I'm flying...nough said.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> He will, Keebs...



You gonna make me hold YOU to that???  Darlin', you know my love for you runs deep, but this boy done got me to worrying, ya know??  I think I may even have to **gasp** pick up the phone agin & talk to a "higher" power, whatcha think????   Should we trust what he be saying???


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Our pilots have actually been pretty lively.  But I've heard stories.  I happen to work for this airline I'm flying...nough said.



Welcome to da driveler, where ya headed??


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Pretty much what I told him too Nick, good luck, thehardheadeddoofuusredneckyoungunn!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'll believe THAT when your Mama calls me, how 'bout that???





Nicodemus said:


> He will, Keebs...



hey now, ill sic peta on you, for that rooster.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Welcome to da driveler, where ya headed??



Seattle and then car to Vancouver Canada.  Beautiful place.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You gonna make me hold YOU to that???  Darlin', you know my love for you runs deep, but this boy done got me to worrying, ya know??  I think I may even have to **gasp** pick up the phone agin & talk to a "higher" power, whatcha think????   Should we trust what he be saying???




Might better check with them!  



slip said:


> hey now, ill sic peta on you, for that rooster.



I`ll just do the same thing to them! Only with more violence.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> hey now, ill sic peta on you, for that rooster.



Now you gonna threaten Nicodemus???? BOY, you sure are making me wanna call your Ma, I know that!!


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Our pilots have actually been pretty lively.  But I've heard stories.  I happen to work for this airline I'm flying...nough said.






Keebs said:


> You gonna make me hold YOU to that???  Darlin', you know my love for you runs deep, but this boy done got me to worrying, ya know??  I think I may even have to **gasp** pick up the phone agin & talk to a "higher" power, whatcha think????   Should we trust what he be saying???



 you no trust me?


im 'fended.


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Now you gonna threaten Nicodemus???? BOY, you sure are making me wanna call your Ma, I know that!!



think about that poor, defenseless rooster keebs! think about the rooster!


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> Seattle and then car to Vancouver Canada.  Beautiful place.


I wouldn't know, barely been outta GA my whole life, take pics & share your trip with us!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Might better check with them!



I can do that!!   Think it's too late now???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> think about that poor, defenseless rooster keebs! think about the rooster!





Ahem.....


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> you no trust me?
> 
> 
> im 'fended.


I'd much rather you be 'fended & ok than something happen, capeesh??
oh, btw, your Mama still awake?? 



slip said:


> think about that poor, defenseless rooster keebs! think about the rooster!



Roosters are a dime a dozen, YOU, well..........................
Mama still up???


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll just do the same thing to them! Only with more violence.


that, i would love to see.


Keebs said:


> I wouldn't know, barely been outta GA my whole life, take pics & share your trip with us!!
> 
> 
> 
> I can do that!!   Think it's too late now???


they be snoozein..



Nicodemus said:


> Ahem.....



uh, hey Nick


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'd much rather you be 'fended & ok than something happen, capeesh??
> oh, btw, your Mama still awake??
> 
> 
> ...



im _fine_. she be sleepin.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> im _fine_. she be sleepin.



_yeah_, so* YOU* say!


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> _yeah_, so* YOU* say!



which # should I call???


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

Slip.....?


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip.....?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

Don`t keep Keebs waitin`...


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> which # should I call???


dad has to get up at 3 for work.


Nicodemus said:


> Slip.....?


yer eggin her on!


Keebs said:


>


you have me worried with that salt and butta intake! 


Nicodemus said:


> Don`t keep Keebs waitin`...


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> dad has to get up at 3 for work.
> 
> yer eggin her on!
> 
> you have me worried with that salt and butta intake!



What ya got planned for tomorrow??


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

Slip!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 28, 2010)

Filet Mignon marinated in a rosemary, basil ,garlic olive oil & vinegar base...........Grilled to perfection!!.........corn on the cob & steamed fresh squash...........I think I have done died and gone to heaven!!


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What ya got planned for tomorrow??


um, going to the library and some others running arounds and then got a friend witha tractor coming over.


wanna come visit?


Nicodemus said:


> Slip!!!



bawk bawk ba_wwwwwwwwwwww_k *SLAM* *POW*


attempted fowlicide


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Filet Mignon marinated in a rosemary, basil ,garlic olive oil & vinegar base...........Grilled to perfection!!.........corn on the cob & steamed fresh squash...........I think I have done died and gone to heaven!!


YOU are NOT nice............. ain't eat yet! 



slip said:


> um, going to the library and some others running arounds and then got a friend witha tractor coming over.
> 
> 
> wanna come visit?
> ...



MMMmmmmmHHHmmmmmm


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> YOU are NOT nice............. ain't eat yet!
> 
> 
> 
> MMMmmmmmHHHmmmmmm



okay, come on up.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> YOU are NOT nice............. ain't eat yet!


 Thank you Ma'am may I have another!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 28, 2010)

Just a quick driveby!
Got the plan down for the AM, and hope TBug gets a chance to zip an arrow thru a piggy. Fishbait and I will prolly do some 4-wheeler recon work at least in the morning. Kinda concerned that the afternoon t'storms will pop up again. That was a doozy this afternoon!


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> okay, come on up.



What? And wake Dad up?!?!? yeah, right, even I ain't toopid!   
Tomorrow is another day................ 
Ya'll behave............... Slip, you watch over your shoulder...................


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thank you Ma'am may I have another!!


No you may not, you like it too much! 
Hey, I'm turning slip over to you for the night! 



rhbama3 said:


> Just a quick driveby!
> Got the plan down for the AM, and hope TBug gets a chance to zip an arrow thru a piggy. Fishbait and I will prolly do some 4-wheeler recon work at least in the morning. Kinda concerned that the afternoon t'storms will pop up again. That was a doozy this afternoon!



Tell Tbug I said "GET'EM GIRL"!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Later ya'll!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just a quick driveby!
> Got the plan down for the AM, and hope TBug gets a chance to zip an arrow thru a piggy. Fishbait and I will prolly do some 4-wheeler recon work at least in the morning. Kinda concerned that the afternoon t'storms will pop up again. That was a doozy this afternoon!





I just walked outside and looked to the north. There`s lightnin` dancin` around up that way.


----------



## Keebs (May 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I just walked outside and looked to the north. There`s lightnin` dancin` around up that way.



I had a "hard" rain just a bit ago, gonna go eat something now & like HT says "hit the yak sak soon"!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> No you may not, you like it too much!
> Hey, I'm turning slip over to you for the night!
> 
> 
> ...




Slip where are you at!!.......We need to have a talk youngun!!

Good night Darlin!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I had a "hard" rain just a bit ago, gonna go eat something now & like HT says "hit the yak sak soon"!





Yep, 3 hours sleep since wednesday night is whoopin` me! Fixin` to crash!


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just a quick driveby!
> Got the plan down for the AM, and hope TBug gets a chance to zip an arrow thru a piggy. Fishbait and I will prolly do some 4-wheeler recon work at least in the morning. Kinda concerned that the afternoon t'storms will pop up again. That was a doozy this afternoon!


tell Tbug i wish her luck, in the morning.



Nicodemus said:


> I just walked outside and looked to the north. There`s lightnin` dancin` around up that way.


i wish it would come up here, we need some rain.


Keebs said:


> I had a "hard" rain just a bit ago, gonna go eat something now & like HT says "hit the yak sak soon"!



G'night keebs.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, 3 hours sleep since wednesday night is whoopin` me! Fixin` to crash!


I hear ya!!............BTW What kept you out all night last night??


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I hear ya!!............BTW What kept you out all night last night??



Down in Valdosta, one of our 230KV lines that feeds into Florida, was loaded up heavy, and sagged down close to a 115 KV line that crossed under it. If those two lines had come in contact, well, it wouldn`t have been purty!  We spent all night lowerin` the 115 KV line, down outa reach of the other line. 

Shoulda called Tomboy Boots to bring us some supper.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 28, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Filet Mignon marinated in a rosemary, basil ,garlic olive oil & vinegar base...........Grilled to perfection!!.........corn on the cob & steamed fresh squash...........I think I have done died and gone to heaven!!


meanie 

 think I'll have some waffles coated in syrup 


rhbama3 said:


> Just a quick driveby!
> Got the plan down for the AM, and hope TBug gets a chance to zip an arrow thru a piggy. Fishbait and I will prolly do some 4-wheeler recon work at least in the morning. Kinda concerned that the afternoon t'storms will pop up again. That was a doozy this afternoon!


good luck to yall this weekend Wingman! Be careful!!!  



Keebs said:


> No you may not, you like it too much!
> Hey, I'm turning slip over to you for the night!
> 
> 
> ...




Night Sista 



Lawdy packin, again..   least its only for us two this time  


Hows the late night crew doin?


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

your garden still doing good, Nick?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> your garden still doing good, Nick?



Sure is! Just got done with the garden peas. Soon as I clean up the vines, I`m gonna plant some old time, white field corn, just to renew my seed stock.  This is seed that has been passed down in my family, from my great grandfather. It is not a hybrid corn. You want me to save you some?


----------



## slip (May 28, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sure is! Just got done with the garden peas. Soon as I clean up the vines, I`m gonna plant some old time, white field corn, just to renew my seed stock.  This is seed that has been passed down in my family, from my great grandfather. It is not a hybrid corn. You want me to save you some?



that would be awesome!

 i just had to go dance in the rain. finally!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2010)

slip said:


> that would be awesome!
> 
> i just had to go dance in the rain. finally!





I`ll save you some select ears.


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll save you some select ears.



thank you very much.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Down in Valdosta, one of our 230KV lines that feeds into Florida, was loaded up heavy, and sagged down close to a 115 KV line that crossed under it. If those two lines had come in contact, well, it wouldn`t have been purty!  We spent all night lowerin` the 115 KV line, down outa reach of the other line.


.......... I knew it had to be something big to keep you out all night!!



SnowHunter said:


> meanie
> 
> think I'll have some waffles coated in syrup
> 
> ...


Hey Snowy!!.......Where are Ya'll headed to in TN??

The packin part is the worst!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 29, 2010)

Hey, and i hope ya'll did good today.
 Is everybody accounted for?


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey, and i hope ya'll did good today.
> Is everybody accounted for?



Howdy HT, how've you been?


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy HT, how've you been?


Been doing more with less as allways seems like.
 Have you looked out in your garden lately?


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Been doing more with less as allways seems like.
> Have you looked out in your garden lately?



just did right now.
nothing as of yet. i walked around in the woods today and found a baby rabbit, about the size of a fist.

seems like it might be wabbit stew this winter.


----------



## hogtrap44 (May 29, 2010)

Good luck wid de wabbit. As for me i gotta go to de Yak sack cause,.... it's just that time. You be safe in your adventures. I'll see ya later. Nite all.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 29, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good luck wid de wabbit. As for me i gotta go to de Yak sack cause,.... it's just that time. You be safe in your adventures. I'll see ya later. Nite all.


G'night Craig!!.......Time to call it a night here too!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2010)

ring a ding ding dingy doh, ringa ding ding ding!
trucks packed, coffee is brewing, and its a good day to have camo on. I hope! Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> ring a ding ding dingy doh, ringa ding ding ding!
> trucks packed, coffee is brewing, and its a good day to have camo on. I hope! Ya'll have a good'un!



Yes it is.  But I got stuck doing the working hing today.

Oh well,  Morning folks.  you folks have a great day or at least make the best of it..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

This is about the slackest bunch of droolers I've ever seen...


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This is about the slackest bunch of droolers I've ever seen...



I do a lot less driveling on my days off

Mornin y'all


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 29, 2010)

Mornin folks....  1st round of ribs are cookin...  I need a new hobby.


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 29, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin folks....  1st round of ribs are cookin...  I need a new hobby.



Mornin......and no you don't


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Jeff Raines (May 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



you ok?
or do you just have these laughin fits for no reason?


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 29, 2010)

Oh I forgot

I will be at the Lowes store in Acworth today,between 1-3.
If you want me to sign autographs you must find me


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





Jeff Raines said:


> you ok?
> or do you just have these laughin fits for no reason?



I've heard tell of fevers with fits before................ 

tweet-tweet  tweet-tweet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> you ok?
> or do you just have these laughin fits for no reason?




I'm fine, just stuck at work for another 7 hrs...




Jeff Raines said:


> Oh I forgot
> 
> I will be at the Lowes store in Acworth today,between 1-3.
> If you want me to sign autographs you must find me





Can't make it...


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Hey shuggums, what's shaking??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Heads up for a camping item bargain. I picked up an Aussie (not related to tripod) Grill at Lowe's, marked down from $60 to $35. It folds up for transporting. I cooked on mine last night and man does it cook good for a cheap little charcoal grill. Only took about 24 briquettes of charcoal to cook two pork tenderloins. Plus it has a fold out side tray to set items on.

http://www.aussiegrills.com/products_walkabout_st_details.php


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I've heard tell of fevers with fits before................
> 
> tweet-tweet  tweet-tweet


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



I'm sorry, I could NOT resist!! 
but ya know I  ya!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'm sorry, I could NOT resist!!
> but ya know I  ya!!!





Dawn comes home and sees my net out and she looked at me and said "What were you thinking"?


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn comes home and sees my net out and she looked at me and said "What were you thinking"?



Oh Lawd!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dawn comes home and sees my net out and she looked at me and said "What were you thinking"?


 
We all know you are fabricating that story. Dawn knows full well that you don't think..


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We all know you are fabricating that story. Dawn knows full well that you don't think..



I'll have to share all the text's & pm's with ya'll then, I'll have to take up for Quack, he was "trying"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I'll have to share all the text's & pm's with ya'll then, I'll have to take up for Quack, he was "trying"


 
The only time Quack exerts a great deal of effort is when he is too drunk to get his beer hand to his face. Then he at least moves his head to the beer, even if he can't seem to get the beer to tilt into his mouth...


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The only time Quack exerts a great deal of effort is when he is too drunk to get his beer hand to his face. Then he at least moves his head to the beer, even if he can't seem to get the beer to tilt into his mouth...



     you're in rare form today! 
ok, I gotta get going, working toward cleaning out the camper today, wish we had a cold front moving through, sure would make it eaier!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We all know you are fabricating that story. Dawn knows full well that you don't think..



She does worry about me...




Keebs said:


> I'll have to share all the text's & pm's with ya'll then, I'll have to take up for Quack, he was "trying"



Stoopid bird!!  Sure made the loudest scratching sound though???




Miguel Cervantes said:


> The only time Quack exerts a great deal of effort is when he is too drunk to get his beer hand to his face. Then he at least moves his head to the beer, even if he can't seem to get the beer to tilt into his mouth...






Then again there is this little thingy called a straw...


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

gah murnin...


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> gah murnin...



AFTERnoon, slipster!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Good afternoon folks. It has commenced to thunderin` around here. So much for fishin` this evenin`...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good afternoon folks. It has commenced to thunderin` around here. So much for fishin` this evenin`...


 
Yep, they are being born right over your head. Wouldn't be surprised to see a little hail and wind down that way this afternoon.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, they are being born right over your head. Wouldn't be surprised to see a little hail and wind down that way this afternoon.





Well, looks like the water broke. It`s rainin` now.


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> AFTERnoon, slipster!


Howdy keebs.


okay gotta run, yall be goo...

that never works, have fun and dont get caught.
lest dats what my mama sez...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> gah murnin...



Hiya lil bro, how's the melon feeling??




Nicodemus said:


> Good afternoon folks. It has commenced to thunderin` around here. So much for fishin` this evenin`...





Well well, if it isn't the "freebie" guy!!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Good afternoon folks. It has commenced to thunderin` around here. So much for fishin` this evenin`...


go to the severe weather thread & look at the radar MC just put up, pretty cool! 
Oh & Afternoon 'demus! 



slip said:


> Howdy keebs.
> 
> 
> okay gotta run, yall be goo...
> ...



Take it easy slip!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya lil bro, how's the melon feeling??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Brother Quack!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya lil bro, how's the melon feeling??
> 
> Well well, if it isn't the "freebie" guy!!



    dat was a good one!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Hey Keebs!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Got hail just below you Nick. (yellow square)


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Dang! That is only about 2 miles from me. It`s rainin` like all get out tight now, too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Dang! That is only about 2 miles from me. It`s rainin` like all get out tight now, too.


Unfortunately with this cool map I can't do copy and paste and have to do screenshots, but the hail has expanded. Quite the storm brewing just below you. I wouldn't be surprised to see the Severe Thunderstorm Warning expanded to Lee County soon.

Hope your maters are staked, where theirs hail there's some serious downburst usually.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Dang Nick, this is a big one.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Still good here, so far, but it looks like  just south of me 2 miles or so, is gittin` thumped.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

It'll be interesting to here what Nick has to say about this one.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Hugh, pull that map up to just south of Leesburg.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hugh, pull that map up to just south of Leesburg.


 
Looks like the worst of it is gonna just miss you to the west, but a new cell is forming off to your southeast that might come right over you. We'll see how fast it can develop.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2010)

We got hail up here too. It knocked TG on the noggin a bit.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Forevermore hard rain here right now...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Forevermore hard rain here right now...


 
You've got more coming too. They are lining up and you are on the train tracks..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Good afternoon for a nap, some knappin. Look what the rest of your day is gonna be filled with Nick.
I bet Robert and TBug are gonna have some sure nuff interesting piggie hunt stories with this weather.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2010)

4 more hours...


----------



## Otis (May 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 4 more hours...


 

This beer sure is good...just saying


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Yea, we`re gittin` thumped purty good. Them red clay hills might make it interestin` for the hog huntin` party.


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya lil bro, how's the melon feeling??


no sudden movements and everything is okayl.


YaraG. said:


> We got hail up here too. It knocked TG on the noggin a bit.



TG needs a knock on the noggin every once in a while.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 29, 2010)

Afternoon folks.  My day is done.  Well, working for the man that is, now for things that need attention around here.


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

Quack, i think you got beat bro. RM....nice avatar.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 29, 2010)

Afternoon folks.

Was 'bout to get in the shower, then all this thunder started, so I figgered I'd get on the 'puter.


Looks like everbody's gone, so I guess I don't have to put my clothes back on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> Quack, i think you got beat bro. RM....nice avatar.



Ain't no way that gal is hawter than my Tiffany!!!




chuckb7718 said:


> Afternoon folks.
> 
> Was 'bout to get in the shower, then all this thunder started, so I figgered I'd get on the 'puter.
> 
> ...



Hiya Chuckiepoo!!


2 more hrs!!


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

friend just came over with a tractor and saved me days worth of work.


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chuckiepoo!!
> 
> 
> 2 more hrs!!



Quackers!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

What are ya'll up to in here?!?!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

I got some text pics from Jeff & his boy I'll try to get posted tonight, they got a goood catch of fish before a thunderstorm run them indoors........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't no way that gal is hawter than my Tiffany!!!


 
No but this one is...


----------



## chuckb7718 (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What are ya'll up to in here?!?!



Nuttin'.....I swear!

Hey Keebee's!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2010)

chuckb7718 said:


> Quackers!



Dang Chuckie, you got a dinosaur for a monitor!!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> No but this one is...
> 
> View attachment 531109





Not to me she ain't!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not to me she ain't!!


 
I guess you find your food with sonar also....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess you find your food with sonar also....





Opinions...


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Opinions...



Yep, you know what they say there like...............


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 29, 2010)

Ok, I back folks.  In just a short time, I got the oil changed in both my bike and truck, plugged a tire chased two stray dogs from the yard, ( while my dog Buster just stood there like a bump on a log ) adjusted the headlights on the bike, and am chargeing the battery on the polaris for a run to the property tommorrow.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Opinions...


 
Ummm, lost your coozie didn't you? 



Tuffdawg said:


> Yep, you know what they say there like...............


 
Well lookie what the rain drug in...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> and am chargeing the battery on the polaris for a run to the property tommorrow.


 
We gonna have a new video tomorrow evening??


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We gonna have a new video tomorrow evening??



Well,   Could be..


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 29, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Yep, you know what they say there like...............



Hiyas there Tuffy...


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

eatin pizza watchin the rain....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Slip, how you feelin` today?


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, how you feelin` today?



pretty good now that im inside, my head still thumps when im in the heat. thanks for askin.


hows your recovery?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> pretty good now that im inside, my head still thumps when im in the heat. thanks for askin.
> 
> 
> hows your recovery?



As I said in the other thread...rumors of my death have been greatly exagerrated.  

Thank you for askin`, as well.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> As I said in the other thread...rumors of my death have been greatly exagerrated.
> 
> Thank you for askin`, as well.


 
How do you explain the smell then??


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How do you explain the smell then??





I don`t know? I took a bath Saturday was a week ago, and I got caught in a rain shower a couple of days ago...


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

Evening folks....Que pasa...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Howdy T. You wantin` a blade, I hear?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I don`t know? I took a bath Saturday was a week ago, and I got caught in a rain shower a couple of days ago...


 
I wish y'all would send some of that my way. It's killin me watchin y'all hog it all and not gettin a drop here..



TGattis said:


> Evening folks....Que pasa...


 
Pasta Lasagna to you to Allegro.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Well, I just checked, and since it started a little while ago, I`ve already gotten 1 and 8/10s inches of rain. And it`s stil rainin` fairly good.

Anybody heard from them pork chop chasers? Or do I need to go drag em outa the ditch?


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy T. You wantin` a blade, I hear?



not so much as I'm tryin to make good on that promise of some rock I told you about months ago....I have one nice piece that is about the size of a brick...I could get a truckload of the stuff but I don't have anywhere to store while we travel around up here.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Troy, just where are you? And what color is the stone?


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Troy, just where are you? And what color is the stone?



Bethlehem, PA....kinda blueish white color.....limestone? shale? stuff is hard but breaks nice with sharp edges...let me see if I can get a cell phone pic of it and post it real quick...brb.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2010)

Evening folks!
It was one of THOSE days.
wind started at daylight and never stopped, feeders had malfunctioned, and all the hog action was at night. TBug sat and admired wildlife all morning while Fishbait and I went on recon. I was standing in a foodplot when i heard Fishbait shoot his pistol. I thought a snake had met his end, but it turned out it was just a 25 pound piglet that walked out 15 feet in front of Fishbait. He missed!
A quick lunch and then we were back out there but dark clouds and then thunder ran us back to camp. We sat there most of the afternoon and finally gave up. The t'storms were rolling in one right after the other, and everytime i checked da Mexican's weather radar it only looked worse. So, we came home and crashed.
Maybe tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Maybe tomorrow will be a better day.


Don't count on it. Remember, I can gauge the forecast (regardless of what the NWS says) based on your huntin and fishin schedule..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Bethlehem, PA....kinda blueish white color.....limestone? shale? stuff is hard but breaks nice with sharp edges...let me see if I can get a cell phone pic of it and post it real quick...brb.



I`m curious to see a pic of this!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't count on it. Remember, I can gauge the forecast (regardless of what the NWS says) based on your huntin and fishin schedule..



Can we at least have a calm morning till around 10am-ish?
Can you sacrifice a chicken or something?


----------



## Bubbette (May 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening folks!
> It was one of THOSE days.
> wind started at daylight and never stopped, feeders had malfunctioned, and all the hog action was at night. TBug sat and admired wildlife all morning while Fishbait and I went on recon. I was standing in a foodplot when i heard Fishbait shoot his pistol. I thought a snake had met his end, but it turned out it was just a 25 pound piglet that walked out 15 feet in front of Fishbait. He missed!
> A quick lunch and then we were back out there but dark clouds and then thunder ran us back to camp. We sat there most of the afternoon and finally gave up. The t'storms were rolling in one right after the other, and everytime i checked da Mexican's weather radar it only looked worse. So, we came home and crashed.
> Maybe tomorrow will be a better day.



What is it with Fishbait and the Ziplock piglets? We're out of Ziplocks, so he needs to go after some bigger ones.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Can we at least have a calm morning till around 10am-ish?
> Can you sacrifice a chicken or something?





Make it a guinea, and I`ll volunteer my services, and blade.


----------



## jmfauver (May 29, 2010)

evening all


----------



## flyfisher76544 (May 29, 2010)

morning folks!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

Here ya go Nick...


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4979503&postcount=201

check it out folks.


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

flyfisher76544 said:


> morning folks!!!



Howdy! hows things going for you, over there?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=4979503&postcount=201
> 
> check it out folks.


 
That's a good lookin garden you have goin there Slip.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Troy, take a hammer, and chip a corner off of it, so we can see what is under the limestone coverin`. Don`t worry about messin` it up. If it is solid limestone, it`s no good, but there is a good chance there is some good stone inside.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

My latest install just outside of Philly... I see everything


----------



## flyfisher76544 (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> Howdy! hows things going for you, over there?



Not bad Slip, internet is slooooooooow though. Was like 114 here today and that was with dust blocking the sun. Nice garden you got there!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Troy, take a hammer, and chip a corner off of it, so we can see what is under the limestone coverin`. Don`t worry about messin` it up. If it is solid limestone, it`s no good, but there is a good chance there is some good stone inside.



Oh crap, this just a piece off of a much larger piece...it's as solid as , well, a rock.....


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> My latest install just outside of Philly... I see everything



that is awesome.


speaking of billboards, i saw one today it said

"God is not a socialist"
by "billboards against obama.com"


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> that is awesome.
> 
> 
> speaking of billboards, i saw one today it said
> ...



Slip, there is one up here that simply says...

                     36 A
                 we can fix that



It was for a plastic surgeon.....


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's a good lookin garden you have goin there Slip.


thanks.


flyfisher76544 said:


> Not bad Slip, internet is slooooooooow though. Was like 114 here today and that was with dust blocking the sun. Nice garden you got there!


wow! its been raining here for a little bit. 


TGattis said:


> Slip, there is one up here that simply says...
> 
> 36 A
> we can fix that
> ...


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

Then there was this good looking girl in Dunkin Donuts....she appeared to be lost in thought....she didn't even notice the camera...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Oh crap, this just a piece off of a much larger piece...it's as solid as , well, a rock.....





You can do it. Just give it a little tap, right straight down on a one of the corners. It`ll chip right off.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You can do it. Just give it a little tap, right straight down on a one of the corners. It`ll chip right off.




I'll pop it in the head tomorrow and see what happens....we broke this piece off with our auger..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I'll pop it in the head tomorrow and see what happens....we broke this piece off with our auger..





Sounds good. Look forward to seein` what`s inside! Some of those areas up there have some mighty purty stone.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

Oh I know I just wished I lived closer so I could load up the truck and use it around the house....we can't even buy rock in Savannah that is close to what is lying in the ditches up here...

Unfortunately rock encounters with our auger are not a good thing though....the rock usually wins the battle over time too...poor auger has been rewelded 1000 times...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

My dang weather site crashed.....


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds good. Look forward to seein` what`s inside! Some of those areas up there have some mighty purty stone.



i wish i would of had time to explore the mountain behind my grandmothers house in ohio! i tried once when i was young, found a big bear track and high tailed it home!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> i wish i would of had time to explore the mountain behind my grandmothers house in ohio! i tried once when i was young, found a big bear track and high tailed it home!



Ohio, home of Flint Ridge chert!! World famous stone. Tomorrow, make a run up there and get me 5 or 6 tons of it. Hurry up now!!


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ohio, home of Flint Ridge chert!! World famous stone. Tomorrow, make a run up there and get me 5 or 6 tons of it. Hurry up now!!



do you have any idea how hard it would be to get pack mules thru airport security??


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> do you have any idea how hard it would be to get pack mules thru airport security??





Hush up with the minor technicalities now! 

Mighty nice garden you got there too. You free range your chickens?


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hush up with the minor technicalities now!
> 
> Mighty nice garden you got there too. You free range your chickens?



yup i do, for 5 to 7 hours each day, but not all day...we have a lot of hawks.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Then there was this good looking girl in Dunkin Donuts....she appeared to be lost in thought....she didn't even notice the camera...


OMG I look horrible! How could you!!!???!!! You're roadkill next week mister!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Uh oh!


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> OMG I look horrible! How could you!!!???!!! You're roadkill next week mister!!!!


Then again I do have some interesting shots myself....


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)




----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

Nick, they wrote a song about Yara....

You should have seen her this morning!


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


>



Mmmhhmmm.....ya betta run!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Nick, they wrote a song about Yara....
> 
> You should have seen her this morning!





Oh yea? Talk to me...


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

No infraction points and Ill post pics.....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> No infraction points and Ill post pics.....



 Long as they`re g-rated!  

 Looks like you might better be more worried about her, than us!


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

after that, Nick, i think ill dig around in the lose dirt in the morning...since we're getting a good rain.



TGattis said:


> No infraction points and Ill post pics.....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> after that, Nick, i think ill dig around in the lose dirt in the morning...since we're getting a good rain.





If you`re talkin` about those artifacts in that other thread, I don`t blame you. A collection like that would fund a retirement.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

She's not as big as a minute.....I would get flogged if I posted those pics.......


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> She's not as big as a minute.....I would get flogged if I posted those pics.......





You done got us all scared!


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> If you`re talkin` about those artifacts in that other thread, I don`t blame you. A collection like that would fund a retirement.



yeah, thats what i mean. 

my heart skips a beat every time i see a pointed rock in the mud, i dont know what would happen if i came up on something like that!!!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> She's not as big as a minute.....I would get flogged if I posted those pics.......



What? They don't have skillets up north?!?
Evenin' Folks, rain just got going here, not much to it right now, been listening to thunder all around for awhile now though!
Slip, Niiice garden darlin'!!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah, thats what i mean.
> 
> my heart skips a beat every time i see a pointed rock in the mud, i dont know what would happen if i came up on something like that!!!



mind cluing me in here?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> mind cluing me in here?





Here ya go Keebs. How you are this wet evenin`?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4979606#post4979606


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> mind cluing me in here?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4979597#post4979597

take a look at that gorget!!

by my heart skipping a beat, i mean...like when you see a deer during deer season, that feeling, is what i would feel if i found that.




man that lighting if right on top of us!!
time to go put up the flag pole...


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Here ya go Keebs. How you are this wet evenin`?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4979606#post4979606



Thanks Nic.............. ehhh, can't complain, got some stuff repacked to make more room in the little storage barn, hope to get to the stuff in the camper tomorrow........... you know the feeling "so close, yet so far"..........


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> What? They don't have skillets up north?!?
> Evenin' Folks, rain just got going here, not much to it right now, been listening to thunder all around for awhile now though!
> Slip, Niiice garden darlin'!!



We don't have skillets we have frying pans...


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2010)

What's gwine on?????


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Thanks Nic.............. ehhh, can't complain, got some stuff repacked to make more room in the little storage barn, hope to get to the stuff in the camper tomorrow........... you know the feeling "so close, yet so far"..........



That rain that got us is headed your way, and there`s a pile of it. And now the mexican`s weather service is knocked out...


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=4979597#post4979597
> 
> take a look at that gorget!!
> 
> ...




 you mean that stuff is collectable material??  I've been throwing stuff like that away for years!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> We don't have skillets we have frying pans...





Hang around us for a while, and we`ll learn you how to talk proper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That rain that got us is headed your way, and there`s a pile of it. And now the mexican`s weather service is knocked out...


 




Keebs said:


> you mean that stuff is collectable material??  I've been throwing stuff like that away for years!!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> We don't have skillets we have frying pans...


same thing, different terminology............... 



Jeff C. said:


> What's gwine on?????


Hey Chief!!!!!!!  Got the pics but haven't figured out the photo program on this thing to get them posted, but I will, I will, promise!!  That Red? that Jared got - - Huge!! I bet he was *tickled*!! 



Nicodemus said:


> That rain that got us is headed your way, and there`s a pile of it. And now the mexican`s weather service is knocked out...



I had to text him at one point, what I was hearing slid east of me, but it's blossomed & getting here now.......... I won't complain, we actually need some!!


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 29, 2010)

Ya know, sugar dont melt, but poo sure changes its consistency when it gets wet.................


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hang around us for a while, and we`ll learn you how to talk proper.


  



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



 whaa............???????????


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you mean that stuff is collectable material??  I've been throwing stuff like that away for years!!



wheres yer trash pile?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you mean that stuff is collectable material??  I've been throwing stuff like that away for years!!



How about showin` me where you been throwin` it? We will never work another day, for the rest of our lives...  And we will be able to hire somebody to keep the gnats fanned off of us.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Ya know, sugar dont melt, but poo sure changes its consistency when it gets wet.................



Hi ya Tuffy!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Something squirrelly is goin on. Most of the radar sites I am trying to pull up are having dns server problems, same with google.

Nick, better put the IT guys on alert incase someone has put a worm in the internet attacking servers.


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hi ya Tuffy!!



 hi


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Hello Tuff!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Something squirrelly is goin on. Most of the radar sites I am trying to pull up are having dns server problems, same with google.
> 
> Nick, better put the IT guys on alert incase someone has put a worm in the internet attacking servers.





Gotcha!


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Hello Tuff!



 I want chili.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> wheres yer trash pile?





Nicodemus said:


> How about showin` me where you been throwin` it? We will never work another day, for the rest of our lives...  And we will be able to hire somebody to keep the gnats fanned off of us.



And if any of you 3 honestly believe that, I have some Ocean Front Property to sale ya in Arizona!!     gawd, I was born, but not yesterday!!  
that gorget IS beautiful!!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> same thing, different terminology...............
> 
> 
> Hey Chief!!!!!!!  Got the pics but haven't figured out the photo program on this thing to get them posted, but I will, I will, promise!!  That Red? that Jared got - - Huge!! I bet he was *tickled*!!
> ...



Yes Ma'am....no problem. Yes it was a very nice Red, he got ate tonight too

Major t-storms w/hail earlier here also!!!

This puter is sloooooooowwwwwww


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> I want chili.





Too hot. Wait till winter! 

And don`t come in here barkin` orders, till you`ve said howdy!


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Ya know, sugar dont melt, but poo sure changes its consistency when it gets wet.................



ya learn something new every day.....

....like it or not



 Howdy Tuff.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Something squirrelly is goin on. Most of the radar sites I am trying to pull up are having dns server problems, same with google.
> 
> Nick, better put the IT guys on alert incase someone has put a worm in the internet attacking servers.


Say what?????? 



Tuffdawg said:


> hi



Whatcha up to chick?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Now Facebooks server is down. Something really bad is happening out there kiddies.


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> ya learn something new every day.....
> 
> ....like it or not
> 
> ...



 hi


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now Facebooks server is down. Something really bad is happening out there kiddies.



Its a conspiracy.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Something squirrelly is goin on. Most of the radar sites I am trying to pull up are having dns server problems, same with google.
> 
> Nick, better put the IT guys on alert incase someone has put a worm in the internet attacking servers.



My Nexrad is still running.............


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now Facebooks server is down. Something really bad is happening out there kiddies.



imma go crawl in a snake hole.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

If I could physically git my hands on just one hacker...


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> same thing, different terminology...............
> 
> 
> Hey Chief!!!!!!!  Got the pics but haven't figured out the photo program on this thing to get them posted, but I will, I will, promise!!  That Red? that Jared got - - Huge!! I bet he was *tickled*!!
> ...


I know keebs.... making a funny.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

It' not frying pans that have me worried......it's the flying pans...




Hey Tuffy.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> It' not frying pans that have me worried......it's the flying pans...




Sounds like she has some fire in her!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Got em all back. That was just too freaky...


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> It' not frying pans that have me worried......it's the flying pans...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not the flying pans that should worry you, its the person giving the pans the ability to do that you should be worried about.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> Its not the flying pans that should worry you, its the person giving the pans the ability to do that you should be worried about.



Good point!


----------



## Jeff C. (May 29, 2010)

Let's see if I can post a pic....











I couldn't.....but I'm feelin' MIGHTY goooooooood


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Well, don`t everbody talk all at the same time...


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Sounds like she has some fire in her!


PUERTO RICAN. ....NEED I SAY MORE



Tuffdawg said:


> Its not the flying pans that should worry you, its the person giving the pans the ability to do that you should be worried about.


She can fling a pan I'm sure of it.



Keebs said:


> Good point!


I'm dodging and ducking. ...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> PUERTO RICAN. ....NEED I SAY MORE
> 
> 
> She can fling a pan I'm sure of it.
> ...





Nuff said...


----------



## Tuffdawg (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, don`t everbody talk all at the same time...



 were not. were typing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> PUERTO RICAN. ....NEED I SAY MORE
> 
> 
> She can fling a pan I'm sure of it.
> ...


 
But can she cook?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Tuffdawg said:


> were not. were typing.





And you still ain`t even said howdy!!


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> PUERTO RICAN. ....NEED I SAY MORE
> 
> 
> She can fling a pan I'm sure of it.
> ...



No different than you dear. You sleep with a gun, I sleep with a machete. You say tomato and I say tomate.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But can she cook?



That's the best joke i've heard all year?


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But can she cook?




All night long.......


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> No different than you dear. You sleep with a gun, I sleep with a machete. You say tomato and I say tomate.





Lady with a blade!


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Lady with a blade!



I got my first blade taken away in the 8th grade, lol. I used to collect knives and swords.


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> All night long.......



Don't forget to take motrin for your sore muscles.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I got my first blade taken away in the 8th grade, lol. I used to collect knives and swords.





I understand perfectly. I collect a few knives myself. I do love good blades, either knives or tomahawks.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2010)

Evening, Babes and Bro's!
Finished dinner, took a really hot shower and headed to bed shortly. The Bugs have already called it a night. Got a good feeling about the morning, but then again, had the same feeling last night.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening, Babes and Bro's!
> Finished dinner, took a really hot shower and headed to bed shortly. The Bugs have already called it a night. Got a good feeling about the morning, but then again, had the same feeling last night.





I want to see some blood on those knives I sharpened for you!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I want to see some blood on those knives I sharpened for you!



me too. If Wyatt Earp-Bait hadn't missed a 25 pounder we'd have meat in the cooler.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> me too. If Wyatt Earp-Bait hadn't missed a 25 pounder we'd have meat in the cooler.





How far off was the victim?


----------



## Nautical Son (May 29, 2010)

Hugh I'm not having any internet issues. ....maybe you need to reboot.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

TGattis said:


> Hugh I'm not having any internet issues. ....maybe you need to reboot.


 
They went away a good while ago. Where've you been??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How far off was the victim?



Well, he took a long shot with his pistol. I'd say probably close to 200 inches.


----------



## Otis (May 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> me too. If Wyatt Earp-Bait hadn't missed a 25 pounder we'd have meat in the cooler.


 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> They went away a good while ago. Where've you been??


 

Yall don't know Jack.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, he took a long shot with his pistol. I'd say probably close to 200 inches.





  Surely you jest!!!???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 29, 2010)

Otis said:


> Yall don't know Jack.


 
I do now...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How far off was the victim?


Wasn't a victim!!...........He was a lucky survivor!!

Good evening folks!!!..........been a long busy day!!..........Went to Hamburg State Park with a co-worker to do a little kayaking.........feeling it in my shoulders now!!

Came home and started cooking.......full as a tick now, and barely keep my eyes open


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wasn't a victim!!...........He was a lucky survivor!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!!..........been a long busy day!!..........Went to Hamburg State Park with a co-worker to do a little kayaking.........feeling it in my shoulders now!!
> 
> Came home and started cooking.......full as a tick now, and barely keep my eyes open





  Howdy Mitch!


----------



## Otis (May 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, he took a long shot with his pistol. I'd say probably close to 200 inches.


 

Please tell me he was using 22 rat shot.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Let's see if I can post a pic....
> I couldn't.....but I'm feelin' MIGHTY goooooooood


 enjoy my friend!! I'll try some more in the a.m., I just haven't played with this program like the one I have at work 



Nicodemus said:


> Well, don`t everbody talk all at the same time...


oooopsss, sorry had to dip out for a shower & a bite to eat................... still raining......... 



Otis said:


> Yall don't know Jack.


But Noe sure does look familiar!!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wasn't a victim!!...........He was a lucky survivor!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!!..........been a long busy day!!..........Went to Hamburg State Park with a co-worker to do a little kayaking.........feeling it in my shoulders now!!
> 
> Came home and started cooking.......full as a tick now, and barely keep my eyes open



Miiittcchhhhhhhh!!!!!!!  Evenin darlin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Surely you jest!!!???



less than 20 feet. Popped right out of the bushes into the road in front of him. The official cause of the miss is listed as "sights were off"(pointing at eyes).


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Otis, you lunatic!!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 29, 2010)

Otis said:


> Please tell me he was using 22 rat shot.



22  mag revolver.

I'm headed to bed. 0445 is gonna be here way too soon. Night, yall!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Miiittcchhhhhhhh!!!!!!!  Evenin darlin!!





Good evenin` Keebs!!  




rhbama3 said:


> less than 20 feet. Popped right out of the bushes into the road in front of him. The official cause of the miss is listed as "sights were off"(pointing at eyes).



Wait till I see him...


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 22  mag revolver.
> 
> I'm headed to bed. 0445 is gonna be here way too soon. Night, yall!


Nite bama........... tell the "Tbugs" I said *Git'er Done*!! 



Nicodemus said:


> Good evenin` Keebs!!
> 
> Wait till I see him...


Evenin 'demus, it still raining your way?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 29, 2010)

Otis said:


> Yall don't know Jack.


I don't know........ I think I met him once in Tennessee


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Mitch!


Howdy Nick!!



Keebs said:


> Miiittcchhhhhhhh!!!!!!!  Evenin darlin!!


Good evening Darlin!!



Nicodemus said:


> Otis, you lunatic!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 29, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> 22  mag revolver.
> 
> I'm headed to bed. 0445 is gonna be here way too soon. Night, yall!


Good night, and good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## YaraDV. (May 29, 2010)

Night ya'll.........


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Night ya'll.........



Nite, keep TG straight............   yeah right


----------



## Otis (May 29, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Otis, you lunatic!!


 

I see you met Jack!


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Night ya'll.........


Night ma'am.



Nick, she's a fast learner...already callin us yall.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> Night ma'am.
> 
> 
> 
> Nick, she's a fast learner...already callin us yall.





Sho nuff.


----------



## Otis (May 29, 2010)

Well folks, I am gonna run down to Wally World and see what I can find to laugh at. Texico is pretty funny at night.


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

slip said:


> Night ma'am.
> 
> 
> 
> Nick, she's a fast learner...already callin us yall.



And you're a "keen" observer! 
Hey, you need to get to bed, you got a lot of work to do tomorrow, like me! 
Ya'll have a good night!!


----------



## Keebs (May 29, 2010)

Otis said:


> Well folks, I am gonna run down to Wally World and see what I can find to laugh at. Texico is pretty funny at night.



Do they have "People of Walmart" candidates there too??


----------



## slip (May 29, 2010)

Keebs said:


> And you're a "keen" observer!
> Hey, you need to get to bed, you got a lot of work to do tomorrow, like me!
> Ya'll have a good night!!



yup i sho do. always gotta keep busy.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 29, 2010)

Otis said:


> Well folks, I am gonna run down to Wally World and see what I can find to laugh at. Texico is pretty funny at night.


Careful you don't get caught on camera yourself!!



Keebs said:


> And you're a "keen" observer!
> Hey, you need to get to bed, you got a lot of work to do tomorrow, like me!
> Ya'll have a good night!!


Good night Darlin!!........Don't work too hard tomorrow!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2010)

Good night folks!!


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Do they have "People of Walmart" candidates there too??


 

This is the time of night that all the "illegals" (?) buy everything up in bulk and swear they are not taken it across the boarder.


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

man im hawngry....


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

How do...


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How do...



imma make a peanut butter and honey sammich....

want one?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

slip said:


> imma make a peanut butter and honey sammich....
> 
> want one?




Sure thang!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Cody, my reason for bein` up with the night varmints, is because my knee hurts. What`s your excuse?


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Cody, my reason for bein` up with the night varmints, is because my knee hurts. What`s your excuse?



uh oh man, thats not good.

no reason really, just aint tired yet. keeping a eye on the garden every hour or so with the spot light, watching for deer.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

slip said:


> uh oh man, thats not good.
> 
> no reason really, just aint tired yet. keeping a eye on the garden every hour or so with the spot light, watching for deer.



You have any dillers up there diggin` up everthing, and makin` a mess everwhere they go?


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You have any dillers up there diggin` up everthing, and makin` a mess everwhere they go?



yeah we got plenty of them speed bumps. i've never seen one around the house though, not even on trail cam. or hogs. i count that as a good thing.


----------



## 243Savage (May 30, 2010)

First day of fishing season in the park.

No trout were caught.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah we got plenty of them speed bumps. i've never seen one around the house though, not even on trail cam. or hogs. i count that as a good thing.



Bust em when you see em!



243Savage said:


> First day of fishing season in the park.
> 
> No trout were caught.




None?


----------



## 243Savage (May 30, 2010)

Nope.  Not the first one.

Lower elevation streams are starting to get blown out from snowmelt, so we went up higher to a few different creeks we know.  They were running a little high too, but were clear and fishable.  

We saw fish, just couldn't catch any.


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Bust em when you see em!



oh yeah, they can mess things up in a hurry!

yall got them bad down there? we got a ton of coyotes here, but thats about it.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Nope.  Not the first one.
> 
> Lower elevation streams are starting to get blown out from snowmelt, so we went up higher to a few different creeks we know.  They were running a little high too, but were clear and fishable.
> 
> We saw fish, just couldn't catch any.



Gonna try em tomorrow?



slip said:


> oh yeah, they can mess things up in a hurry!
> 
> yall got them bad down there? we got a ton of coyotes here, but thats about it.




We got em both, in droves.


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

243Savage said:


> Nope.  Not the first one.
> 
> Lower elevation streams are starting to get blown out from snowmelt, so we went up higher to a few different creeks we know.  They were running a little high too, but were clear and fishable.
> 
> We saw fish, just couldn't catch any.



went fishing the N.GA mountains last summer, it was the same way....i could watch the dang things, 8 feet from them....they just didnt want to play.

should have made a small rock dam and a basket trap....that woulda worked.


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> We got em both, in droves.



dang, you trap them or just shoot on sight?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

slip said:


> dang, you trap them or just shoot on sight?



I just shoot em.  Dillers are more aggravatin` to me. I`ve never stepped in a hole dug by a coyote. Dillers, on the other hand...


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I just shoot em.  Dillers are more aggravatin` to me. I`ve never stepped in a hole dug by a coyote. Dillers, on the other hand...



oh man, and on a sore knee that cant be good.


G'night folks. be easy on that knee Nick.


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How do...


 

Late night Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

slip said:


> oh man, and on a sore knee that cant be good.
> 
> 
> G'night folks. be easy on that knee Nick.



You have a good one, son. Talk to you later.



Otis said:


> Late night Nic?





Just playin` night owl.


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You have a good one, son. Talk to you later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

More like stawkin' da night shift! I guess someone has to pull weekend duty 'round here!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> More like stawkin' da night shift! I guess someone has to pull weekend duty 'round here!





There`s so few folks on the whole forum right now, that one load of 8 shot, would pepper the entire bunch.


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> There`s so few folks on the whole forum right now, that one load of 8 shot, would pepper the entire bunch.


 

Glad I got my bullet proof vest on then. Its Sunday morning, let me go stir up the RF befor they wake up!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> Glad I got my bullet proof vest on then. Its Sunday morning, let me go stir up the RF befor they wake up!





I do believe that I`m gonna call it an evenin`. Good luck tomorrow in your quest in Apache country. Give them my regards.  

Good trip to you, Otis.


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I do believe that I`m gonna call it an evenin`. Good luck tomorrow in your quest in Apache country. Give them my regards.
> 
> Good trip to you, Otis.


 

Thanks Nic. G'night


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2010)

morning ya'll!
Just got on long enouff to check the weather. See ya'll at noon-ish!


----------



## Nautical Son (May 30, 2010)

keebs, she's gonna have a hard time keeping me straight....




Morning yous guys,  have fun Bama see if you can get pics of Tbug sleeping


----------



## YaraDV. (May 30, 2010)

Goooooooood moooooring Viiiiietnnnnaaaaaam!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (May 30, 2010)

TGattis said:


> keebs, she's gonna have a hard time keeping me straight....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who are you fooling?  Mornin keebs.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 30, 2010)

Morning folks.

Did anyone happen to catch the number of that bus last night???


----------



## YaraDV. (May 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> Did anyone happen to catch the number of that bus last night???



I love your avatar.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I love your avatar.



THank ya.   I got a few of them like that.  Most They won't let me post here though.  They are umm  too revealing???


----------



## YaraDV. (May 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> THank ya.   I got a few of them like that.  Most They won't let me post here though.  They are umm  too revealing???



I have a few my self but most of my tats are in those spots too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I have a few my self but most of my tats are in those spots too.


 
OH NOOOO 
!!!!!!

NOT "THOSE SPOTS" !!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (May 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> THank ya.   I got a few of them like that.  Most They won't let me post here though.  They are umm  too revealing???



My avatar shows only 2 of 8.


----------



## wickedjester (May 30, 2010)

Hey Quackie!

Come rescue me from Boredom!!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (May 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OH NOOOO
> !!!!!!
> 
> NOT "THOSE SPOTS" !!!!!



I haven't had my first cup-o-joe yet......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey Quackie!
> 
> Come rescue me from Boredom!!!!


 
Traitor...


----------



## wickedjester (May 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Traitor...


I didnt know you were home Big Poppa...

I would rather spend the day with you and Guido than Quack.

I can be down in a cpl hours.Rod and reels still in truck.I left camper lastnight after allergies kicked in


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I didnt know you were home Big Poppa...
> 
> I would rather spend the day drinking with you and Guido than Quack.
> 
> I can be down in a cpl hours.Rod and reels still in truck.I left camper lastnight after Butterfly kicked me out


 
Fixed it for you whitey.


----------



## wickedjester (May 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you whitey.



Yeah,Thats more like it!

You are the best.

The Whitey comments need to cease.....Ive been in the tanning bed.Text inbound with pics!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> Hey Quackie!
> 
> Come rescue me from Boredom!!!!



Do I know you???


----------



## wickedjester (May 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do I know you???



See,thats what makes me mad about all the time we spent together.You deny most of it in public


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Do I know you???


 
Morning Quack, you have the beer and steak vendors lined up for Cooziefest,,,,,,,errr ,,,,,,,the FPG??


----------



## turtlebug (May 30, 2010)

Lotsa driveler dribble last night. 


Ya ever heard a hog snoring?  
Him was snoozin.  Never could find him though.  Started to chunk the Crackberry at the bushes and scare him out. 

Storm clouds and heavy wind rolled up on us pretty quick this morning. 
We're Huddle House bound.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Lotsa driveler dribble last night.
> 
> 
> Ya ever heard a hog snoring?
> ...





You should have eased up close enough to count coup on him. Strike him with the left hand while the right hand applied the blade.  


Mornin` folks.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I just shoot em.  Dillers are more aggravatin` to me. I`ve never stepped in a hole dug by a coyote. Dillers, on the other hand...


Never ever give a diller a pass!!!.........My yard looks like a battlefield right now!!! Just ain't been able to see the rascal!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Never ever give a diller a pass!!!.........My yard looks like a battlefield right now!!! Just ain't been able to see the rascal!!





I kill em purty regular around here. When Elly was still with us, she could make short work of one. I even killed one with a thrown tomahawk once. If I had tried to shoot it, the bullet might have went through the kitchen.


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I kill em purty regular around here. When Elly was still with us, she could make short work of one. I even killed one with a thrown tomahawk once. If I had tried to shoot it, the bullet might have went through the kitchen.



Got one down near the horse pen, wish I could dispatch of him too! 
Afternoon good folks!


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Lotsa driveler dribble last night.
> 
> 
> Ya ever heard a hog snoring?
> ...



Well Snap, Tbug!!  Hope ya'll get another chance!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 30, 2010)

afternoon folks.


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I even killed one with a thrown tomahawk once.



mannnn!!!! thats awesome.


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2010)

Ok, think I got it figured out............ pics from Jeff C. and his son Jared fishing.........
the first is Jared with his red, the second is some friends of Jeff's and his son Jared, I gotta send the third one showing their haul to my email to get it loaded..........

Updated......... added pic of Jeff & his son Jared......... WTG guys!!


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

looks like fun, nice fish.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Ok, think I got it figured out............ pics from Jeff C. and his son Jared fishing.........
> the first is Jared with his red, the second is some friends of Jeff's and his son Jared, I gotta send the third one showing their haul to my email to get it loaded..........



Thanks Ms. Keebs......preciate it!!! I attempted to post some last night..... I guess they needed to be resized or somthin', but I was......well

Have a good one y'all!!!!


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Never ever give a diller a pass!!!.........My yard looks like a battlefield right now!!! Just ain't been able to see the rascal!!


 

Once Mark gets that squirrel out of Quacks chimney he will take care of your diller problem.


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Ms. Keebs......preciate it!!! I attempted to post some last night..... I guess they needed to be resized or somthin', but I was......well
> 
> Have a good one y'all!!!!



Your welcome darlin', glad to do it for you & Jared!! 
go back & look, I added the third one to it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> Once Mark gets that squirrel out of Quacks chimney he will take care of your diller problem.


 
Tell him to scream Armageddon and see if the squirrel will come out...


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

rain baby rain.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2010)

yawn.......smack smack.
waddup?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> yawn.......smack smack.
> waddup?


 
No piggies today??


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No piggies today??



Nope. They hit the corn last night. Both TBug and Fishbait could hear hogs at both stands down the hills but they left. Bugsy said she could hear one snoring in da bushes. 
I went to the other side of the property and saw a Doe. The winds started at daylight and got steadily worse. The clouds popped up and started getting dark by 9am. So we called it a day. Maybe next weekend. 
I think there is a voodoo priestess on my case with the weather. This is beginning to irritate me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. They hit the corn last night. Both TBug and Fishbait could hear hogs at both stands down the hills but they left. Bugsy said she could hear one snoring in da bushes.
> I went to the other side of the property and saw a Doe. The winds started at daylight and got steadily worse. The clouds popped up and started getting dark by 9am. So we called it a day. Maybe next weekend.
> I think there is a voodoo priestess on my case with the weather. This is beginning to irritate me.


 
Well I'll be at the Howard Hill Classic next weekend, so the weather
 will be awesome. In alabama that is...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Robert,  do you have a jinx on your shoulder? Rain has started followin` you, like it does the mexican!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, do you have a jinx on your shoulder? Rain has started followin` you, like it does the mexican!


 
I think I lost that monkey, I was wanting rain real bad on Friday and couldn't buy a drop.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert,  do you have a jinx on your shoulder? Rain has started followin` you, like it does the mexican!



I know, I know! 
We're just getting started though. This weekend was more of a scouting expedition. We have 35 confirmed targets so far but got a couple of new places set up to see whats around there.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I lost that monkey, I was wanting rain real bad on Friday and couldn't buy a drop.



Maybe you gave it to Robert?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning Quack, you have the beer and steak vendors lined up for Cooziefest,,,,,,,errr ,,,,,,,the FPG??





Brother Nic is in charge of that...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother Nic is in charge of that...





WHAT?????


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Brother Nic is in charge of that...





Nicodemus said:


> WHAT?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 
I am beginning to feel that Quack is going to renig on his post on the other thread to supply spirits and cow. I mean, it was written on the internet, so it had to be factual...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am beginning to feel that Quack is going to renig on his post on the other thread to supply spirits and cow. I mean, it was written on the internet, so it had to be factual...



Once again I'll refer you to my friend Nicodemus!!


----------



## baldfish (May 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning Quack, you have the beer and steak vendors lined up for Cooziefest,,,,,,,errr ,,,,,,,the FPG??





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I am beginning to feel that Quack is going to renig on his post on the other thread to supply spirits and cow. I mean, it was written on the internet, so it had to be factual...



So if he's gettin steaks he's gettin one for everybody who helped Coozie in his travels 
Boy they gonna be a lot of people at FPG


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again I'll refer you to my friend Nicodemus!!


 

Well it won't be fresh kill cause there ain't no deer where you live, even at night!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> Well it won't be fresh kill cause there ain't no deer where you live, even at night!



If the cow shows up without an ear and missing a patch of hide over  the hip......don't ask any questions.


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> If the cow shows up without an ear and missing a patch of hide over the hip......don't ask any questions.


 

Don't know about that, but if his dog gets shot I know who he will blame.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

I see right now, that I`m gonna have to consult with my partner in crime. 


There wouldn`t be a cattle ranch within` 30 miles or so of this place, is there? And dairies don`t count!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I see right now, that I`m gonna have to consult with my partner in crime.
> 
> 
> There wouldn`t be a cattle ranch within` 30 miles or so of this place, is there? And dairies don`t count!


 
There's a good one between Savannah and Statesboro, but I'm willing to bet that Quack would rather just foot the bill for taking us all to The Brick to eat...


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There's a good one between Savannah and Statesboro, but I'm willing to bet that Quack would rather just foot the bill for taking us all to The Brick to eat...


 

Make sure he flies yall there. He is flying me in from Texico! I heard he has bottomless pockets for this event.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I see right now, that I`m gonna have to consult with my partner in crime.
> 
> 
> There wouldn`t be a cattle ranch within` 30 miles or so of this place, is there? And dairies don`t count!





There's a big Black Angus cattle ranch less than a mile from my house...and a couple more miles there's a elk and deer high fence operation... just sayin...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's a big Black Angus cattle ranch less than a mile from my house...and a couple more miles there's a elk and deer high fence operation... just sayin...





Oh yea.....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's a big Black Angus cattle ranch less than a mile from my house...and a couple more miles there's a elk and deer high fence operation... just sayin...



when you say "high fence", how high? If i was to stand on my trucks tailgate, could i get a good shot? With my camera that is.....


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea.....


 

You touch the angus or high fence and you can turn in your primitive card.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> You touch the angus or high fence and you can turn in your primitive card.





Not if I use a flint blade. From start to finish...


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Not if I use a flint blade. From start to finish...


 

might as well go fishing with dynamite  

I thought you had some skills, been hanging with Quack to long I see


----------



## Sterlo58 (May 30, 2010)

Evening folks.

Tough day....started off with our cat of ten years passing this morning. Not a big cat fan but this one was bottle fed and was our loyal mouser for ten years. He would kill any mice, rats,snakes that invaded his space. RIP Oreo.

Then I dang near cut my thumb off workin on my lawn tractor. 

I am gunna sit down and drink a couple cold ones and hope for a better day tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> might as well go fishing with dynamite
> 
> I thought you had some skills, been hanging with Quack to long I see





The final result justifies the means... 

I am gittin` soft, as I turn into an Elder...


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 30, 2010)

Mmmmm... Angus  You are a good man Nic, I don't care what Quack says


----------



## turtlebug (May 30, 2010)

Wow, just spent the last two hours snoozing. I'm pretty sure I was snoring much louder than that piggy.  

Headed down to Mom's for dinner. Hope it's half as good as Bubbette's pork roast last night.  Dang that woman can cook. 

Hi Wobbert-Woo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

Someone tell GON to bring the $1000 to Quacks for the fpg. I promise I'll be able to produce a cougar while there...


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Someone tell GON to bring the $1000 to Quacks for the fpg. I promise I'll be able to produce a cougar while there...


 

You idgit!   





































Tell them to bring it in small bills, I hear there will be a dance floore with a pole!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Wow, just spent the last two hours snoozing. I'm pretty sure I was snoring much louder than that piggy.
> 
> Headed down to Mom's for dinner. Hope it's half as good as Bubbette's pork roast last night.  Dang that woman can cook.
> 
> Hi Wobbert-Woo



Hey, Bugsy!!
Gonna tour Sowega tuesday and wednesday. Got another stand and feeder to pick up in worth county, and then go grab two camera's in Dodge County. Gonna leave the other two up there for Turkey porn.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 30, 2010)

Here ya go Nic....after the hammer attack...


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Troy, I`m not sure what that is. Save that particular piece for me, and I`ll see how it works.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 30, 2010)

I'll save several of the nice brick sized spalls....maybe they work maybe they dont...if I ever get back over to Martinsburg, W.Va. I gott aget you some of that blue stone with the white lightning looking streaks in it...that stuff some more kind of hard....we hammered on one hole with a ram hammer for 3 days and only got down 8 feet....ended up using 36 sticks of Dynobel....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Troy, I`m not sure what that is. Save that particular piece for me, and I`ll see how it works.


 
Looks like the stuff I showed Muddy at WAR. He said it was too hard and wouldn't flake.


----------



## Nautical Son (May 30, 2010)

Muddy must need a bigger hammer......


----------



## Nautical Son (May 30, 2010)

Gotta run jump in the shower, taking jersey and her son to dinner.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

TGattis said:


> I'll save several of the nice brick sized spalls....maybe they work maybe they dont...if I ever get back over to Martinsburg, W.Va. I gott aget you some of that blue stone with the white lightning looking streaks in it...that stuff some more kind of hard....we hammered on one hole with a ram hammer for 3 days and only got down 8 feet....ended up using 36 sticks of Dynobel....




Now that blue stone sounds real good!!  




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looks like the stuff I showed Muddy at WAR. He said it was too hard and wouldn't flake.



I don`t think I saw any of that?


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 30, 2010)

TGattis, if you should happen to have a truckload of those brick sized blue rocks, I'd sure like to get them off of you!


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

went to atl to get pizza, got rained on...

that was fine til the pizza got wet.



with this rain i can almost hear my garden going "gulp gulp gulp"


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 30, 2010)

All it's done is drizzle a little around here. Just enough to mess up my plans.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2010)

deer backstrap thawing out. Bubbette headed to see Mama, and deer poppers for supper. Gonna be a good night!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> deer backstrap thawing out. Bubbette headed to see Mama, and deer poppers for supper. Gonna be a good night!


 
Cut you some of those straps into 1" x 1" cubes, roll em in yellow mustard then shake em' up in a bag of flour, salt and pepper, then deep fry them til golden brown. Candy I tell ya', pure candy....


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cut you some of those straps into 1" x 1" cubes, roll em in yellow mustard then shake em' up in a bag of flour, salt and pepper, then deep fry them til golden brown. Candy I tell ya', pure candy....



Sounds good, but i'm out of mustard. Gonna be a dale's steak sauce, coarse black pepper, vidalia onion and thick cut bacon kinda night.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 30, 2010)

Y'all mighty quiet in here We're fixin to fry up some skrimps and oyster's, got some boudin on da side, and few cold beverages

Hope all are having a goood evening


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 30, 2010)

Bored out of my skull, but it sounds like you're doing good


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

my chicken laid a rubber egg.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 30, 2010)

The roosters killed my turkey.


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> The roosters killed my turkey.



theres your problem, you need a bunch of hens to have more then one rooster. next they'll start killing each other.

that turkey would have made a fine meal, find the killer and make up for lost meat.


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 30, 2010)

Gonna do that. When I get out there tomorrow there will be a few less roosters.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Gonna do that. When I get out there tomorrow there will be a few less roosters.





Method?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 30, 2010)

Evening folks..

WOW, what a BLAST today was...


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Method?



throw a 'hawk at em!!!


 man i so wish i coulda seen you throw your hawk at a dilla!


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Method?



Either barehanded, or time to dust off the big knife... haven't decided yet.


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 30, 2010)

slip said:


> throw a 'hawk at em!!!
> 
> 
> man i so wish i coulda seen you throw your hawk at a dilla!



Nick was flingin' hawks at a diller???  Man I've been away too long!  I hate them little devils almost as much as Nick does a guinea!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

slip said:


> throw a 'hawk at em!!!
> 
> 
> man i so wish i coulda seen you throw your hawk at a dilla!





It wasn`t the only time. I have missed before, and bounced a couple off, when the blade didn`t hit right. But when it came together, it was sweet!!! He did run about 20 yards with it hung in his side before he finally gave up the ghost.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Now that blue stone sounds real good!!


Did you ever do anything with that blue slab I gave you last year at Blast??



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Cut you some of those straps into 1" x 1" cubes, roll em in yellow mustard then shake em' up in a bag of flour, salt and pepper, then deep fry them til golden brown. Candy I tell ya', pure candy....


Try Tony Chacheres creole mustard next time!!



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Evening folks..
> 
> WOW, what a BLAST today was...


Howdy Kim!!............Heard thing got a little loud today!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (May 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Did you ever do anything with that blue slab I gave you last year at Blast??
> 
> Try Tony Chacheres creole mustard next time!!
> 
> Howdy Kim!!............Heard thing got a little loud today!!



Hiyas Nick, Mitch..  Yeah mitch, you could say that...  Litteraly loud..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Mitch, still got it, just haven`t tried it yet. Anything that comes out of it goes to Tag and yourself.


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

Ok, got 5 lbs of ribs on the grill and a case of cold ones in the cooler. Yall come on over and eat and drink til its gone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 30, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Hiyas Nick, Mitch.. Yeah mitch, you could say that... Litteraly loud..


 
I've got something for you..


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Howdy Kim!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> Ok, got 5 lbs of iack-rabbit ribs on the grill and a case of cold ones in the cooler. Yall come on over and eat and drink til its gone.



fixed it for ya.


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> fixed it for ya.


 

4 wheeler - $3000

Remington 1187 - $550

Box of shells - $5


Chasing jack rabbits in the desert - Priceless!


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy Kim!



Nick....the best hunter of all time, in your opinion


who would it be?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

slip said:


> Nick....the best hunter of all time, in your opinion
> 
> 
> who would it be?





Ben Lilly, without question.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> Ok, got 5 lbs of ribs on the grill and a case of cold ones in the cooler. Yall come on over and eat and drink til its gone.


Wonder where the inspiration for that came from!!


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Wonder where the inspiration for that came from!!


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Ben Lilly, without question.



how about trapper, who would you pick?


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2010)

slip said:


> how about trapper, who would you pick?



Do your own history homework!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> Ok, got 5 lbs of ribs on the grill and a case of cold ones in the cooler. Yall come on over and eat and drink til its gone.



I thought you was doin' T-bones and taters???


----------



## wickedjester (May 30, 2010)

Good Evening Folks!

Hope all have had a safe weekend so far.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

slip said:


> how about trapper, who would you pick?





That would be a big unknown. My guess would be one of the unknown fur trappers on the eastern slope of the Rockies, between 1810 and 1839.


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> That would be a big unknown. My guess would be one of the unknown fur trappers on the eastern slope of the Rockies, between 1810 and 1839.



 what it would have been like, to be around during those times....


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I thought you was doin' T-bones and taters???


 

That was befor I found boneless beef ribs for $5 for 5 lbs.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2010)

slip said:


> what it would have been like, to be around during those times....



no air conditioning, no cars, no therma-cell, eat whatever you could find, get sick- prolly die, indians with attitudes, and worst of all- no FOOTBALL!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

slip said:


> what it would have been like, to be around during those times....




To me, it would have been Heaven on earth. Come spend a weekend at one of our rondyvoos, and you`ll get an understandin` of what it was like.


----------



## Otis (May 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> no air conditioning, no cars, no therma-cell, eat whatever you could find, get sick- prolly die, indians with attitudes, and worst of all- no FOOTBALL!!!!


 

recon why that was? 



Nicodemus said:


> To me, it would have been Heaven on earth. Come spend a weekend at one of our rondyvoos, and you`ll get an understandin` of what it was like.


 

X2 More peaceful way of life


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> no air conditioning, no cars, no therma-cell, eat whatever you could find, get sick- prolly die, indians with attitudes, and worst of all- no FOOTBALL!!!!


A/C is for sissies, bare feet and moccasins, never used a therma cell anyway, i eat what ever i find anyway, if i cant make peace with them they'll never find me.....

oh, and whats football?


Nicodemus said:


> To me, it would have been Heaven on earth. Come spend a weekend at one of our rondyvoos, and you`ll get an understandin` of what it was like.



one of these days.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Cody, you got yourself a standin` invite to come spend a weekend with us at any rondyvoo we`re at. We`ll turn you into one of us.


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Cody, you got yourself a standin` invite to come spend a weekend with us at any rondyvoo we`re at. We`ll turn you into one of us.



ill have to take you up on that, Nick. sounds like a blast.


----------



## rhbama3 (May 30, 2010)

I'm headed to bed. Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Ya'll have a good'un!



Night bama.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Slip, you need to change your avatar. I have the most irrestible urge to put a bullet in that right eye...


----------



## Tag-a-long (May 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> That was befor I found boneless beef ribs for $5 for 5 lbs.



Say it ain't SO????  Surely you ain't been out there long enough to be converted yet??  Beef??  and just how the heck do you get RIBS with no bones??  Blasphemy I tell you!  I was coming over until you up and changed the menu!  



Nicodemus said:


> Cody, you got yourself a standin` invite to come spend a weekend with us at any rondyvoo we`re at. We`ll turn you into one of us.



I'm pretty sure he's already one of ya's!  



rhbama3 said:


> I'm headed to bed. Ya'll have a good'un!



Me too Robert ... some of us still gotta work tomorrow!


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Slip, you need to change your avatar. I have the most irrestible urge to put a bullet in that right eye...


 can you see the skeeter right under his left eye, on his snout


Tag-a-long said:


> I'm pretty sure he's already one of ya's!



Hey! 



thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Say it ain't SO????  Surely you ain't been out there long enough to be converted yet??  Beef??  and just how the heck do you get RIBS with no bones??  Blasphemy I tell you!  I was coming over until you up and changed the menu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, that youngun belongs to all of us!  



slip said:


> can you see the skeeter right under his left eye, on his snout
> 
> 
> Hey!
> ...





I didn`t till you brought it too my attention!!!


----------



## quinn (May 30, 2010)

Howdy folks!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 30, 2010)

Before this thread goes bye-bye, just wanted to post in it once:

Hey y'all!


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 30, 2010)

Well hey to you too.


----------



## quinn (May 30, 2010)

Hey Gbelle!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Howdy, Little Red.


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

quinn said:


> Howdy folks!


you make yer moma a bag and some boots from that gator yet?


GeorgiaBelle said:


> Before this thread goes bye-bye, just wanted to post in it once:
> 
> Hey y'all!



Howdy Belle.


----------



## Roberson (May 30, 2010)

This sure is a dern long train ride. i'm hopping off..........ya'll be good,now.


----------



## quinn (May 30, 2010)

slip said:


> you make yer moma a bag and some boots from that gator yet?
> 
> 
> Nope I didn't get it!I was wondering WWSD!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

SLIP!!! You got to change that avatar now!!! That skeeter is about to drive me crazy!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Well hey to you too.



Hi Quirk!!



quinn said:


> Hey Gbelle!



Hi Quinn!!



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Little Red.



Hiya, Big Grouch!! 



slip said:


> you make yer moma a bag and some boots from that gator yet?
> 
> 
> Howdy Belle.



Hiya Slippers!


----------



## Keebs (May 30, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hi Quirk!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sista............... nite Sista............... goodbye Choo-Choo thread!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 30, 2010)

Hey Nick!!!!!






Do you ever check your PMs???


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

quinn said:


> slip said:
> 
> 
> > you make yer moma a bag and some boots from that gator yet?
> ...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sista............... nite Sista............... goodbye Choo-Choo thread!



Hi Keebs! Night Keebs!


----------



## Capt Quirk (May 30, 2010)

Nic has PMS??? That would explain the mean and grouchy part...


----------



## quinn (May 30, 2010)

Hey Keebs!Nite keebs!


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

G'night keebs.


----------



## quinn (May 30, 2010)

I wish I would have known ifin you wanted it.I could have thrown it in the truck for ya.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hey Nick!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you send me another one? Lemmee go look!  



Capt Quirk said:


> Nic has PMS??? That would explain the mean and grouchy part...





I`m the most even tempered rascal on this forum. I stay mad!!


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

better now, Nick?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

You know how to keep Little Red in suspense?  






















I`ll tell ya`ll tomorrow!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 30, 2010)

Capt Quirk said:


> Nic has PMS??? That would explain the mean and grouchy part...



This explains his love of chocolate...



Nicodemus said:


> Did you send me another one? Lemmee go look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are VERY even tempered...you're always so sweet around me.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 30, 2010)

slip said:


> better now, Nick?



Slip, that bird looks like something that got threw up!



Nicodemus said:


> You know how to keep Little Red in suspense?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's mean. And I just complimented you, ya ornery old man!


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

gotta run fo a sec.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

slip said:


> better now, Nick?






Boy!!! You and that everlastin` varmint are gonna be on the receivin` end of this!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (May 30, 2010)

Good night, y'all!! I've gotta catch some beauty sleep!


----------



## slip (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Boy!!! You and that everlastin` varmint are gonna be on the receivin` end of this!!!


----------



## quinn (May 30, 2010)

Goodnite Belle see you after yer nap!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 30, 2010)

Good mornin my driveling sisters and brothers.

First night back at ye olde water plant,most of y'all probably off tomorrow huh?


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Hey Slip, you do realize that I have the power to remove that avatar, myself, don`t you? And maybe put one up for you???


----------



## quinn (May 30, 2010)

Evenin Jeff,yep I'm off tomorrow,Sorry you gotta work....but at least you got work!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 30, 2010)

quinn said:


> Evenin Jeff,yep I'm off tomorrow,Sorry you gotta work....but at least you got work!



Yep,I won't complain.At least everyone else that works here is off,so it'll be nice and peaceful


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2010)

Oh yea, ya`ll congratulate The Redhead. Today marks 24 years that she has put up with me, in wedded bliss...


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea, ya`ll congratulate The Redhead. Today marks 24 years that she has put up with me, in wedded bliss...



Congrats to her and you Nic


----------



## quinn (May 30, 2010)

Congrats to the redhead!I've heard she's a speical woman!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 30, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh yea, ya`ll congratulate The Redhead. Today marks 24 years that she has put up with me, in wedded bliss...


Congratulations Nick!!!..........This September will be 25 years for Me and Tag!!


----------



## Roberson (May 30, 2010)

Congrats, Nic,most folks these days don't stay together 24 months, let alone years. I'm 35 and my wife and I have been married 14 years. i reckon that's purty good, too!


----------



## Jeff Raines (May 31, 2010)

Just a few posts to go before shut down.Who is gonna start the next thread?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 31, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just a few posts to go before shut down.Who is gonna start the next thread?


How about this!!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=543645


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2010)

Ya`ll ease on over to Mr. Rutts new thread.


----------

